# Dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet (doppelte Verneinung)



## elroy

Im christlichen Lied "O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden" von Bach kommt eine doppelte Verneinung vor:

_Wer hat dein Augenlicht,
Dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet,
So schändlich zugericht't?_

Mir war nicht bewusst, dass eine solche doppelte Verneinung ("kein" und "nicht" innerhalb eines Nebensatzes) im Deutschen erlaubt wäre. 

Eigentlich ist mir im Deutschen nur die doppelte Verneinung in Sätzen wie

_Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht gibt._

vertraut, in denen also jedes "nicht" jeweils einem anderen Haupt- bzw. Nebensatz gehört und die doppelte Verneinung einem anderen Zweck dient als im Satz vom Lied.

Was könnt Ihr mir dazu sagen? War diese Art von doppelter Verneinung im Deutschen einmal verbreitet? Kommt sie im zeitgenössischen Deutschen noch vor?


----------



## manfy

Für mich klingt es dialektal normal. Es ist keine beabsichtigte doppelte Verneinung, sondern eine emphatische Verneinung.

Den Ausdruck "I hob koa Zeit nit." (Ich habe keine Zeit nicht) und vergleichbares habe ich schon öfter gehört, kann aber jetzt nicht sagen, ob in Österreich, Bayern oder anderswo im südlichen oder mittleren Deutschland.
In der heutigen Standardsprache klingt die Wendung schon recht ungewöhnlich bis falsch, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass dies in älteren Sprachformen nicht ganz unüblich war.

Man kann diese Anwendung in deiner Zeile schlecht auf Gedichtsrhythmus abschieben, denn "_Dem sonst kein Licht*e* gleichet,_" klingt poetischer, hochdeutscher und hat den gleichen Rhythmus wie das Original.


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> "_Dem sonst kein Licht*e* gleichet,_"


 Echt? Darf man dieses E auch im Nominativ anfügen? Ich dachte, es wäre nur im Dativ erlaubt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> War diese Art von doppelter Verneinung im Deutschen einmal verbreitet?


Meines Wissens nur dialektal. Auf mich wirkt dieser Satz einfach falsch.


elroy said:


> Kommt sie im zeitgenössischen Deutschen noch vor?


Standardsprachlich nicht, in manchen Dialekten wie Bairisch schon.

Solche falschen doppelten Verneinungen kommen im Hochdeutschen nicht vor.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Echt? Darf man dieses E auch im Nominativ anfügen? Ich dachte, es wäre nur im Dativ erlaubt.


Poesie bekümmert sich ja nur selten mit den Banalitäten der Grammatik aber ich gebe zu, dass der Ausdruck in umgekehrter Form "Kein Lichte gleichet dem" sonderbar klingt; in der gegebenen Form "_Dem sonst kein Lichte gleichet_" aber, sehe ich keine echten Probleme. Ich muss wohl vergleichbaren Formen schon mehrmals in der poetischen Literatur begegnet sein, denn sonst würde mich mein Sprachgefühl rasch mit "Häh? Da stimmt was nicht!" warnen.


----------



## Perseas

Was die doppelte Verneinung betrifft, gibt's auf Wikipedia etwas Interessantes.



> Doppelte Verneinung im Hochdeutschen als Verneinung
> 
> Die doppelte Verneinung findet in lyrischen Texten als Bekräftigung Verwendung:
> 
> _So warm wie der Hans hat's niemand nicht_ (aus:Christian Morgenstern: Die drei Spatzen, siehe unten) ist zu lesen als: „So warm wie der Hans hat's wirklich niemand.“
> Darüber hinaus sind Formen wie:
> 
> _Das macht kein Mensch nicht._
> _Ich kenne niemand nicht._
> heute im Hochdeutschen veraltet und werden nur noch zur besonderen Charakterisierung eines Sprechers in wörtlicher Rede verwendet.
> .....


Doppelte Verneinung – Wikipedia




manfy said:


> Den Ausdruck "I hob koa Zeit nit." (Ich habe keine Zeit nicht) ..


Als ich diesen Satz sah, dachte ich, dass diese Weise im Griechischen die standardsprachliche ist.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> "_Dem sonst kein Lichte gleichet_" aber, sehe ich keine echten Probleme.


Ich sehe da auch keine Probleme. Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine gangbare Lösung gewesen.


----------



## Hutschi

Die doppelten Verneinungen kommen durchaus auch im Hochdeutschen vor, wobei das wahrscheinlich heute auf Dialektgebiete in hochdeutscher Umgangssprache beschränkt ist. Im 19. Jahrhundert und früher war sie noch üblich.

In einigen Dialekten ist sie noch verbreitet.

Standardsprachlich wurde sie (wahrscheinlich unter dem Einfluss formaler Logik) fast völlig verdrängt.

Trotzdem kommt sie durchaus auch heute noch vor, ich habe sie in Reden von Politikern und in Interviews schon gehört, wenn auch selten.

In Gedichten und Volksliedern kommt sie öfters vor, denn diese erhalten ja die Sprachstufe, in der sie geschrieben sind.

Edit:
Beispiele:
Arnim schrieb: "Die doppelte Verneinung ist in der alten Sprache sehr üblich." Des Knaben Wunderhorn


Goethe: "Sie haben nie kein Geld"
Zweite Fassung des Estherspiels von Johann Wolfgang von Goethe - Text im Projekt Gutenberg

---
Eigentlich ist es schade, dass die doppelte Verneinung aus der Standardsprache verschwunden ist, denn sie ermöglichte es, Feinheiten darzustellen.

Wie gesagt: Im nichtstandardisierten Bereich existiert sie noch.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> durchaus auch im Hochdeutschen vor, wobei das wahrscheinlich heute auf Dialektgebiete


Nicht schon wieder dieser Quatsch! Dialekt ist eben kein Hochdeutsch und keine Standardsprache! Das sind doch Gegensatzpaare!

In der Standardsprache ist es falsch und Punkt. Wenn Dialektsprecher auch in der von ihnen gefühlten "Schriftsprache" fälscherlicherweise doppelte Verneinungen verwenden, dann ist das genau das: falsch.

Wenn manche Dialekte doppelte Verneinungen verwenden, dann ist das halt so. Aber in der Hochsprache hat das nichts verloren.



Hutschi said:


> Eigentlich ist es schade, dass die doppelte Verneinung aus der Standardsprache verschwunden ist, denn sie ermöglichte es, Feinheiten darzustellen.


Nein, das ist absolut gar nicht schade. Doppelte Verneinung ist durch und durch grauslich und völlig bar von Logik und gesundem Menschenverstand. Es lassen sich alle Feinheiten auch ohne falsche doppelte Verneinung darstellen.


----------



## Hutschi

Aber in Dialektgebieten wird Hochdeutsch gesprochen und einige Eigenschaften des Hochdeutschen aus dem Dialekt werden übernommen, es ist dann trotzdem noch kein Dialekt - in dem hier verwendeten Sinn. Hochdeutsch umfasst auch Umgangssprache. Standardsprache ist dagegen die eingeschränkte standardisierte Sprache. Hochdeutsch und Hochsprache sind unterschiedliche Kategorien.

Doppelte Verneinung hat grammatische Logik. Sie unterliegt ihren eigenen Regeln.
Aus der deutschen Hochsprache ist sie praktisch heute verschwunden, nicht aber aus der Hochdeutschen Sprache.
In Dialektgebieten herrscht heute überwiegend Diglossie oder es wird Hochdeutsch gesprochen, oft mit Dialekteinfluss.
Sie kommt dort in der hochdeutschen Umgangssprache noch vor, wenn auch selten. Im Dialekt selbst ist sie ein sprachliches Mittel, das den Regeln des jeweiligen Dialektes folgt.

Bis zum Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts war die doppelte Verneinung auch in der Standardsprache noch normal.

Wieso Menschen, die Dialekt sprechen und doppelte Verneinung verwenden, bar jeder Logik und des gesunden Menschenverstandes sind, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Logiken gibt es sehr verschiedene. Das würde hier aber wahrscheinlich zu weit führen.

Dialekt ist nicht Hochdeutsch, aber es gibt hochdeutsche Dialekte, und Hochdeutsch ist nach Adelung eine Mundart (also ebenfalls ein Dialekt.) Standardsprache ist eine vereinbarte Teilmenge der hochdeutschen Sprache, die gegenüber Hochdeutsch einige Einschränkungen aufweist, insbesondere in Grammatik und Wortschatz.

Standardisierung kann sich auch relativ schnell ändern, wie die Rechtschreibreform zeigt. Wir haben einen neuen Standard, trotzdem bleibt die Sprache Hochdeutsch.

In dem besprochenen Lied ist es jedenfalls eine ganz normale hochdeutsche Form, die zur Zeit, als das Gedicht entstand, verwendet wurde. Ich denke, es gehört zur gehobenen Sprachebene.

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist es entsprechend der Opitz'schen Deutschen Poetik verfasst.
Die doppelte Verneinung in dem Lied war noch völlig normal und keineswegs schwachsinnig. Das muss man beachten.
Auch Goethe und andere Dichter verwendeten sie in ihrer Zeit noch völlig normal.

--- PS: Literaturquelle zur Poetik der damaligen Zeit:
Buch von der Deutschen Poeterey von Martin Opitz - Text im Projekt Gutenberg

Die Opitz'sche Poetik wurde noch lange nach dem Tode von Opitz'schen verwendet, seine Sprachstufe ist älter.

Typisch im Gedicht ist das Anpassen an den Rhythmus durch flüchtiges bzw. eingeschobenes "e". Die Rechtschreibung ist schon etwas moderner als zu Opitz'schen Zeiten.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> ...
> Was könnt Ihr mir dazu sagen? War diese Art von doppelter Verneinung im Deutschen einmal verbreitet? Kommt sie im zeitgenössischen Deutschen noch vor?



Sie war verbreitet und kommt noch vor, wenn auch nur noch sehr selten außerhalb von Dialekten. Im Dialekt meiner Eltern war sie eine Art Standard-Verneinung (itzgründisch). Im entsprechenden itzgründischen Dialektgebiet kommt sie auch manchmal in gesprochener hochdeutscher Umgangssprache vor.


----------



## Kajjo

Deine wirre und widersprüchliche Verwendung der Begriffe lässt eine weitere Diskussion zwecklos erscheinen. Glaub, an was du willst. Mit den Begrifflichkeiten, wie du sie dir definierst, kann ich nichts anfangen. Das ist schon grotesk.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Was könnt Ihr mir dazu sagen? War diese Art von doppelter Verneinung im Deutschen einmal verbreitet? Kommt sie im zeitgenössischen Deutschen noch vor?


Ja, natürlich. Der Text stammt aus der Mitte des 17. Jahrhunderts  (Paul Gerhardt). Die aktuelle Logik hat sich in der Standardsprache außerhalb formallogischer Fachsprache (und dort wurde ohnehin damals Latein und nicht Deutsch geschrieben) erst im Spätneuhochdeutschen  (ab Mitte des 18.Jahrhunderts) endgültig durchgesetzt. Bis ins 16. Jahrhundert war Verstärkung die regelmäßige Bedeutung der doppelten Verneinung. Zu Gerhardts Zeit konkurrierten die beiden Bedeutungen der doppelten Verneinung auch in an sächsischer Kanzleisprache (der für diesen Text maßgebliche Standard; einen einheitlichen Standard gab es damals noch nicht) orientierten Texten noch miteinander.

Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, ist die verstärkende doppelte Verneinung auch in vielen Volkssprachen noch weit verbreitet. Im Englischen ist das ja auch nicht anders (_I don't get no satisfaction_).


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> in Dialektgebieten wird Hochdeutsch gesprochen


Was sind eigentlich Dialektgebiete? Und gibt's in Deutschland auch Nicht-Dialektgebiete, und wenn ja, wo? Danke für kurze Aufklärung.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Was sind eigentlich Dialektgebiete? Und gibt's in Deutschland auch Nicht-Dialektgebiete, und wenn ja, wo? Danke für kurze Aufklärung.


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er Gegenden meint, in denen die *nativen* Dialekte ausgestorben sind. Das gilt für Teile Norddeutschlands, die ursprünglich niederdeutschsprachig waren. In einigen Gegenden sind angrenzende mitteldeutsche Dialekte vorgedrungen und es haben sich dann Mischdialekte entwickelt. Das gibt etwa für Berlin und das nördliche Brandenburg und Teile Westfalens.  In anderen Gegenden, wie z.B. das südliche Niedersachsen, gibt gar keine einheitliche Dialekte mehr.

Aber auch in Gegenden, in denen niederdeutsche Dialekte noch existieten, sind große Teile der Bevölkerung nicht mehr in der Lage, den lokalen Dialekt zu sprechen.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Was sind eigentlich Dialektgebiete? Und gibt's in Deutschland auch Nicht-Dialektgebiete, und wenn ja, wo?


Wie oft haben wir das schon zerredet?! Das ist alles eine reine Definitionsfrage der Begriffe... man kann sie so definieren, dass sie quasi nichts mehr aussagen, oder so, dass sie dem allgemeinen Verständnis entsprechen und informativ sind. Macht doch, was ihr wollt. Wir werden uns da nicht mehr einig. Aber dementsprechend wird es leider auch keine hilfreiche, lebensnahe Antwort auf deine Frage geben.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Macht doch, was ihr wollt.


He, Du unterstellst mir, ich würde sozusagen zu einer 'Gegenpartei' gehören. Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich bin doch kein Deutscher, und meine Frage hatte nur den Zweck, genauere terminologische Definitionen zu bekommen.  Wenn ich mir erlauben darf: diesmal war Deine Antwort wirklich nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> diesmal war Deine Antwort nicht sehr hilfreich.


Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich habe ja auch eine inhaltliche Antwort verweigert mit Hinweis auf die extrem unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen hier im Forum. Tut mir leid, aber unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen ist keine zielführende Antwort möglich.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er Gegenden meint, in denen die *nativen* Dialekte ausgestorben sind. Das gilt für Teile Norddeutschlands, die ursprünglich niederdeutschsprachig waren. In einigen Gegenden sind angrenzende mitteldeutsche Dialekte vorgedrungen und es haben sich dann Mischdialekte entwickelt. Das gibt etwa für Berlin und das nördliche Brandenburg und Teile Westfalens.  In anderen Gegenden, wie z.B. das südliche Niedersachsen, gibt gar keine einheitliche Dialekte mehr.
> Aber auch in Gegenden, in denen niederdeutsche Dialekte noch existieten, sind große Teile der Bevölkerung nicht mehr in der Lage, den lokalen Dialekt zu sprechen.


Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich meine vorrangig die Gebiete, in denen heute noch Dialekt gesprochen wird. In diesen Gebieten herrscht dann eine Diglossie in der Form, dass im familiären Bereich und unter Freunden Dialekt gesprochen wird, mit Fremden dagegen Hochdeutsch als Umgangssprache. Das ist sehr ähnlich zu Standarddeutsch.
In Städten wird kaum noch Dialekt gesprochen. Diese haben aber trotzdem oft noch den Akzent der Gegend erhalten.

Im norddeutschen Bereich wird bzw. wurde Plattdeutsch gesprochen. Das hat natürlich ebenfalls Einfluss auf die hochdeutsche Aussprache. Plattdeutsch wird heute als Dialekt aufgefasst.

Sprachwissenschaftlich gibt es aber keinen _wesentlichen_ Unterschied zwischen Dialekt und Sprache.
Meist ist es eher ein politischer Unterschied, was zu dem alten Witz führte, eine Sprache sei ein Dialekt mit Flotte und Armee.


----------



## Hutschi

PS:

In einigen Gegenden ist der früher vorhandene Dialekt ausgestorben, trotzdem bleiben Eigenschaften in Aussprache und Wortschatz vorhanden.

Standarddeutsche Wörter können in verschiedenen Gegenden sehr unterschiedliche Bedeutung haben.
Zu beobachten ist es bei Speisen (ewiger Streit über Brötchen und Semmeln bzw. über die Bedeutung von Pfannkuchen oder von Jägerschnitzeln) - aber auch bei Haushaltsgeräten und Vorgängen im Haushalt.

---

Im Kurheim höre ich sehr verschiedene Akzente des Hochdeutschen, hier spricht fast niemand Dialekt, aber es gibt bestimmt 10 Akzente, die ich unterscheiden kann. (Der einzige Dialekt ist der Berliner Mischdialekt, den hier einige Gäste untereinander sprechen, aber wenn sie mit mir sprechen, sprechen Sie Hochdeutsch mit Akzent und einigen eingeworfenen Dialektwörtern, wie "wa" = nicht wahr? und "det"="das")


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, ist die verstärkende doppelte Verneinung auch in vielen Volkssprachen noch weit verbreitet. Im Englischen ist das ja auch nicht anders (_I don't get no satisfaction_).


 Ja, klar. An sich ist doppelte Verneinung natürlich ein spachübergreifend verbreitetes (und in vielen Sprachen sogar teilweise obligatorisches) Phänomen.  Nur wusste ich nicht, dass sie im Deutschen in dieser Form vorkommt. Aus der Diskussion scheint sich zu erschließen, dass sie veraltet oder dialektal ist. Wäre das eine zulässige Schlussfolgerung?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ja, klar. An sich ist doppelte Verneinung natürlich ein spachübergreifend verbreitetes (und in vielen Sprachen sogar teilweise obligatorisches) Phänomen.  Nur wusste ich nicht, dass sie im Deutschen in dieser Form vorkommt. Aus der Diskussion scheint sich zu erschließen, dass sie veraltet oder dialektal ist. Wäre das eine zulässige Schlussfolgerung?


Ja. Das ist so.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> dass sie veraltet oder dialektal ist


Ja. Im Standarddeutschen obsolet und nur in einigen Dialekten erhalten.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Aus der Diskussion scheint sich zu erschließen, dass sie veraltet oder dialektal ist. Wäre das eine zulässige Schlussfolgerung?


Ja.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht gibt.


 Das ist aber zeitgenössisch und regionübergreifend, oder?


----------



## berndf

Das war es immer. Die Frage war immer nur, wie Sätze wie dieser zu verstehen sind.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das war es immer. Die Frage war immer nur, wie Sätze wie dieser zu verstehen sind.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich dabei um keine echte doppelte Verneinung handelt, weil die zweite Verneinung sich nur im Nebensatz befindet, und nicht im Hauptsatz selbst.
Gemäß den 'Standard'-Regeln bedeutet elroys Satz meines Erachtens ''Ich möchte die Abwesenheit (das Nicht-Vorhandensein) der Sache nicht ausschließen''. Es besteht keine Zweideutigkeit, denke ich.


----------



## berndf

Das ist eine recht willkürliche Unterscheidung, die Du hier einführst. Ich sehe dafür keine Begründung.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das ist eine recht willkürliche Unterscheidung, die Du hier einführst.


Verzeih, ich verstehe diese Antwort nicht. Welche Unterscheidung meinst Du? Im OP-Satz negieren die beiden Verneinungen (obsoleterweise) dasselbe Verb (gleichet), wo hingegen in elroys Beispielsatz zwei verscheidene Verben (ausschließen/gibt) 'verneint' werden - jedes für sich.  Sollte dies die 'Unterscheidung' sein, so würde ich sie nicht als 'willkürlich' ansehen.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Welche Unterscheidung meinst Du?


Ob das zweite _nicht_ im Haupsatz oder in einem Nebensatz steht.


----------



## bearded

Ich betrachte den 2. Teil (dass es das nicht gibt) als einen Objektsatz.  Täusche ich mich?  canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Objektsatz.
Ich habe auch diesen alten Thread gelesen  Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht...,    und stimme #9 (1.Teil) völlig zu.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ich betrachte den 2. Teil (dass es das nicht gibt) als einen Objektsatz.  Täusche ich mich?  canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Objektsatz.
> Ich habe auch diesen alten Thread gelesen  Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht...,    und stimme #9 (1.Teil) völlig zu.


Dass wir uns nicht missverstehen: Ich sehe schon einen relevanten Unterschied zu der Konstruktion im Titelsatz, nämlich die Verstärkung von _kein_ oder _ohne_ mit _nicht_ vs. _nicht...nicht_. Ich glaube nur nicht, dass es relevant ist, ob ein Nebensatz im Spiel ist.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich glaube nur nicht, dass es relevant ist, ob ein Nebensatz im Spiel ist.


Die Relevanz liegt darin, ob quasi ein "nicht mal nicht = ja" konstruiert wird oder die beiden Verneinungen verschiedene Dinge verneinen oder andere Funktion haben. Mit Nebensatz oder nicht, hat das natürlich nichts zu tun, aber damit, ob der Bezug der Verneinung der gleiche ist oder nicht (siehe bessere Zusammenfassung in #39).


----------



## elroy

Also meines Wissens kann der Satz

_Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht gibt._

„ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das gibt“

bedeuten.

Siehe Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht...

An diese Situation habe ich nämlich gedacht. Es geht mir natürlich nicht um „mathematische“ doppelte Verneinungen, die sich gegenseitig aufheben.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Es geht mir natürlich nicht um „mathematische“ doppelte Verneinungen, die sich gegenseitig aufheben.


Aber darum geht es ja beim Thema "doppelte Verneinungen" und der Titelwendung dieses Threads. eine doppelte Verneinung liegt vor, wenn die beiden Verneinungen sich verstärken, anstatt aufzuheben.

_We don't need no education.
= We don't need (any) education.
_
Oder?

Im Standarddeutschen entspricht die doppelte Verneinung einer Bejahung:

_Ich hatte nie beabsichtigt, das nicht zu erledigen.
=Ich hatte immer beabsichtigt, das zu erledigen.

Es ist nicht ungeschickt.
= Er ist (recht) geschickt.
_
Man beachte aber die korrekte Verwendung des Gegensatzes. Das Gegenteil von "goß" ist "nicht groß", aber eben nicht "klein":

_Ich bin nicht unzufrieden._
normalerweise nicht: _Ich bin sehr zufrieden._
situativ und passend betont tatsächlich Understatement: _Ich bin (sehr) zufrieden._
üblicherweise eher: _Ich bin halbwegs zufrieden. Neutrale Einstellung._

Eine verstärkende doppelte Verneinung ist im Standarddeutschen obsolet und nur noch in manchen Dialekten erhalten. Darüber waren wir uns ja alle einig.


----------



## bearded

Ich war gerade dabei, eine Antwort auf berndfs Nr. 33 zu schreiben, da war Kajjo schneller (Nr.34)  und stellte meinen Standpunkt genau und bestens dar.(*)

Doppelte Verneinungen, die sich gegenseitig annullieren, sind für mich nicht 'mathematisch', wie elroy sie nennt, sondern bloß eben Verneinungen, die als solche zu verstehen sind und ihren Sinn haben.  Wieso können zwei Sätze, mit und ohne 'nicht', dasselbe bedeuten? Wozu steht denn das 'nicht' da?
Dialektale/umgangssprachliche Sätze, die die Doppelverneinung nur als  'Verstärkung' der Negation enthalten, sind mMn nicht ganz korrekt.  Im zitierten Thread haben auch Muttersprachler diese Meinung vertreten (ich bin also nicht der einzige 'Standard-Preskriptivist').

(*) gilt nach Kajjos 'Editierung' nicht mehr 100%-ig.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Also meines Wissens kann der Satz
> 
> _Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht gibt._
> 
> „ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das gibt“
> 
> bedeuten.


Ja, das ist wohl so. Hier ist "nicht" gar keine Verneinung, sondern "flavour particle". Es wird auch so gut wie gar nicht betont. Laut gesprochen wird die Unterscheidung sehr deutlich.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Doppelte Verneinungen, die sich gegenseitig annullieren, sind für mich nicht 'mathematisch', wie elroy sie nennt, sondern bloß eben Verneinungen, die als solche zu verstehen sind und ihren Sinn haben.


Im Standarddeutschen sind echte doppelte Verneinungen tatsächlich Bejahungen und das entspricht ja der Mathematik (minus mal minus = plus) bzw. Logik (nein mal nein = ja).

_Es ist nicht ungeschickt.
= Er ist (recht) geschickt._



bearded said:


> Wieso können zwei Sätze, mit und ohne 'nicht', dasselbe bedeuten?


Ich entschuldige mich, dass ich #34 editieren musste. Es gibt in der Tat zwei mögliche Fälle:

EINE VERNEINUNG

_Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das gibt. 
= Es kann sein, dass es das gibt.

Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht gibt. 
= Es kann sein, dass es das gibt.
_
Das unterstrichene "nicht" ist keine Verneinung, sondern ein flavour-particle, wenn man das "nicht" sehr unbetont spricht. Dieser Fall hat mit Verneinung letztlich gar nichts zu tun, sondern ist vergleichbar mit:

_Ist das nicht wundervoll?
= Das ist wundervoll, oder?_

ZWEI UNABHÄNGIGE VERNEINUNGEN

_Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das NICHT gibt.
= Es kann sein, dass es das wirklich nicht gibt.
_
Das unterstrichene "NICHT" ist nur dann eine echte Verneinung, wenn man es deutlich betont spricht. Gesprochen sind die beiden Fälle klar unterscheidbar, aber schriftlich ist es zweideutig. Auch hier liegt keine doppelte Verneinung vor (weder verstärkend noch bejahend), sondern die beiden "nicht" haben verschiedene Bezüge.

_Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das NICHT gibt.
nicht:ausschließen
nicht:geben
_
Idiomatischer wäre aber:

_Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass es das NICHT gibt._


----------



## bearded

Danke für die Erklärung, Kajjo.  Es war für mich zuerst ein ziemliches Befremden, als ich Deine Meinungsänderung feststellte..


----------



## elroy

Im Spanischen sagt man 

_No lo voy a perdonar hasta que no se disculpe. 
_
Wörtliche Übersetzung:

_Ich werde ihm nicht verzeihen, bis er sich nicht entschuldigt. 
_
Bedeutung: 

„Er muss sich entschuldigen, damit ich ihm verzeihe.“

Mich dünkt, dass der deutsche Satz auch korrekt ist mit derselben Bedeutung. Oder muss man etwa das zweite „nicht“ auslassen? 

(Nebenbei: @bearded: wie wäre es im Italienischen?)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich werde ihm nicht verzeihen, bis er sich nicht entschuldigt.


Hm, mit "bis" ist der Satz leider sehr wenig idiomatisch und daher kaum beurteilbar.

_Ich werde ihm nicht verzeihen, bis er sich entschuldigt.
Ich werde ihm nicht verzeihen, bis er sich entschuldigt hat. <bevorzugt>_

Aber bedeutend idiomatischer:

_Ich werde ihm nicht verzeihen, solange er sich nicht entschuldigt. 
Ich werde ihm nicht verzeihen, wenn er sich nicht entschuldigt. _


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> (Nebenbei: @bearded: wie wäre es im Italienischen?)


Eine Prämisse: wir haben im Italienischen haufenweise Doppelverneinungen, die als korrekt gelten.
Meine Übersetzung des Satzes lautet _Non lo perdonerò finché non si scuserà /..non si sarà scusato._
In diesem Fall wird das zweite 'non' dadurch gerechtfertigt, dass die Konjunktion 'finché' sowohl ''bis'' (fino a che) wie auch ''solange'' bedeutet (solange er sich nicht entschuldigt, verzeihe ich ihm nicht).


----------



## elroy

Hm, wie wäre es mit einem anderen Satz?

_Ich werde keine Ruhe finden, bis er (nicht) nach Hause kommt.
Das Projekt wird nicht erfolgreich, bis der Leiter (nicht) ersetzt wird. 
Sie wird nicht überzeugt, bis ein klares Gegenargument (nicht) vorliegt._

Sind die Sätze denn allesamt unidiomatisch und daher kaum beurteilbar?

Ich versuche festzustellen, ob „bis“ dieselbe Art von doppelter Verneinung auslösen kann wie das spanische „hasta que“. Ich dachte ja, aber vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein bzw. bringe meine Sprachen einfach durcheinander. 

Danke für die Beiträge!


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Hm, mit "bis" ist der Satz leider sehr wenig idiomatisch und daher kaum beurteilbar.


Doch durchaus. Aber wenn's dir lieber ist, nimm "bevor". Kommt aufs selbe hinaus.

_Ich werde ihm nicht verzeihen, bevor er sich nicht entschuldigt hat._

Viel idiomatischer geht's nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich empfinde alle diese Sätze mit "bis" als sehr wenig idiomatisch. Ich würde immer "solange" oder "wenn" verwenden.

Ich glaube, es funktioniert besonders schlecht mit Verben des Vorgangs und deutlich besser mit einem Zustand:

_Ich werde keine Ruhe finden, bis er (nicht) wieder hier ist.
Ich werde kein Auge zutun, bis er (nicht) wieder heil zurück ist. <aber nicht: kommt>
_
Beides sind stark unbetonte "nicht".
_
_


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Kommt aufs selbe hinaus.


Nein, tut es nicht. "Solange" und "wenn" funktionieren erheblich besser und "bevor" noch viel besser als "bis".

Bedenke, dass auch du intuitiv ein "entschuldigt hat" daraus gemacht hast und vergleiche mal mit dem Satz ohne "hat". Klingt für mich absolut nicht idiomatisch. Wer würde das wirklich so ausdrücken, wenn er die freie Wahl eines spontan selbstgebildeten Satzes hätte?

Teste auch mal die idiomatischen Umkehrungen:
_
 Solange er sich nicht entschuldigt, werde ich ihm auch nicht verzeihen!
 Wenn er sich nicht entschuldigt, werde ich ihm auch nicht verzeihen!
 Bis er sich nicht entschuldigt, werde ich ihm auch nicht verzeihen!_


----------



## elroy

„bis ein klares Gegenargument (nicht) vorliegt“ beschreibt doch einen Zustand.

So oder so, Du hast bestätigt, dass „nicht...bis...nicht“ auch „nicht...bis“ bedeuten kann. Empfindest Du das zweite „nicht“ in diesem Fall auch als _flavoring particle_, oder würdest Du es anders einstufen/analysieren?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Empfindest Du das zweite „nicht“ in diesem Fall auch als _flavoring particle_, oder würdest Du es anders einstufen/analysieren?


Der Satz ist so seltsam, dass ich das "nicht" gar nicht richtig beurteilen kann.

_ Sie wird nicht überzeugt, bis ein klares Gegenargument (nicht) vorliegt. <nicht idiomatisch>_
_ Sie wird nicht überzeugt, bis (nicht) ein klares Gegenargument vorliegt. <nicht idiomatisch, bessere Position von (nicht)>_

_ Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, wenn wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorlegen können.
 Wir werden es nur schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, wenn wir ein klares Gegenargument vorlegen können.
_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nein, tut es nicht. "Solange" und "wenn" funktionieren erheblich besser und "bevor" noch viel besser als "bis".


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:


berndf said:


> _Ich werde ihm nicht verzeihen, bevor er sich nicht entschuldigt hat._
> 
> Viel idiomatischer geht's nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:


> Bis er sich nicht entschuldigt, werde ich ihm auch nicht verzeihen!





berndf said:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:


Dann äußere dich bitte mal konkret zu dem zitierten Beispielsatz aus #47.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Dann äußere dich bitte mal konkret zu dem zitierten Beispielsatz aus #47.


Der Satz geht so nicht, weil mit bis oder bevor Perfekt notwendig ist:
_Bis/bevor er sich nicht entschuldigt *hat*, werde ich ihm auch nicht verzeihen!_​An _bis_ oder _bevor_ an sich ist aber nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, wenn wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorlegen können.
> Wir werden es nur schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, wenn wir ein klares Gegenargument vorlegen können._


 Okay, dann nehmen wir mal Deine Schablone und passen den Satz so an, dass er für die Diskussion zur doppelten Verneinung relevant wird:

_Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben. _

Wie stehst Du denn zu dem Satz?

(Ich habe mal Perfekt genommen, denn das scheint unbestreitbar korrekt zu sein.)


----------



## manfy

Also für mich als Österreicher erscheint der Ausdruck "bis nicht" mit beabsichtigter Bedeutung von "bevor nicht" oder auch "solange nicht"  relativ normal - und dies nicht nur im Dialekt sondern auch in allgemeiner und gehobener Umgangssprache.

Da musste ich jetzt zwar ein wenig suchen, aber auch in Deutschland scheint dies normal...:
<Auszug aus ZEIT online>
_Der Oberbürgermeister verlangte, daß die Stadt als Dienstherr den Schaden übernehme; aber das hat der Gemeinderat abgelehnt, *bis nicht* ein weiteres Urteil feststellt, wie hoch der Grad der Fahrlässigkeit war._​PS: Ich bestreite auch gar nicht, dass man bei derartigen Formulierungen manchmal stark überlegen muss, was jetzt tatsächlich beabsichtigt war!


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben.


Das ist in Ordnung. Das "nicht" ist hier flavour-particle.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Das "nicht" ist hier flavour-particle.


 Bist Du Dir sicher?

Die Struktur ist ihrem Gegenstück in den romanischen Sprachen, bei denen man hier wahrscheinlich nicht von Modalpartikeln sprechen könnte, verdammt ähnlich.

DE: _Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben._
SP: _No la lograremos convencer hasta que no hayamos presentado un contraargumento claro._
FR: _Nous n'arriverons pas à la convaincre jusqu'à ce que nous n'ayons présenté un contre-argument clair._* (@JClaudeK, bitte prüfen!)
IT: _Non riusciremo a convincerla finché non avremo presentato un controargomento chiaro._ (@bearded, bitte prüfen!)

*Im Französischen könnte man streng genommen sogar von einer dreifachen Verneinung sprechen, aber solche Überlegungen lassen wir lieber erst mal außen vor. 

Mich würde interessieren, wie es in anderen germanischen Sprachen aussieht (@jedna, @DerFrosch).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Bist Du Dir sicher?


Ich halte es für plausibel. Ich habe den Satz ein bisschen umgestellt. Er drückt im Wesentlichen dasselbe aus, hat aber keine Negation im Hauptsatz. Das _nicht _im Nebensatz bleibt dennoch erhalten. Das spricht zumindest gegen die Alternativhypothese, dass _nicht...nicht_ ein irgendwie geartetes Kongruenzphänomen wäre:
_Bevor wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben, werden sie bei ihrer Meinung bleiben._


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ja, das ist wohl so. Hier ist "nicht" gar keine Verneinung, sondern "flavour particle". Es wird auch so gut wie gar nicht betont. Laut gesprochen wird die Unterscheidung sehr deutlich.


In dieser Weise könnte man dann auch die doppelte Verneinung (als Verneinung) allgemein definieren. Ich sehe keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.
Die doppelte Verneinung (als Bejahung) ist nicht unbedingt dasselbe wie eine einfache Bejahung, wie oben von anderen schon gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich halte es





elroy said:


> Also meines Wissens kann der Satz
> 
> _Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht gibt._
> 
> „ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das gibt“
> 
> bedeuten.
> 
> Siehe Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht...
> 
> An diese Situation habe ich nämlich gedacht. Es geht mir natürlich nicht um „mathematische“ doppelte Verneinungen, die sich gegenseitig aufheben.



Auf jeden Fall haben wir hier das gleiche Diliemma.

Formallogisch ist es ein Unterschied, ob man es als  „ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das gibt“ betrachtet oder nicht.

Das ist einer der Gründe, warum die doppelte Verneinung im Standarddeutschen verschwunden ist.

Umgangssprachlich liegt der Schwerpunkt aber auf der Mitteilung der Unsicherheit.

In einem logischen Fachtext ist die Unterscheidung dagegen wesentlich.

---
In der klassischen formalen (zweiwertigen) Logik bedeutet eine doppelte Verneinung Bejahung.

A = Aussage
Nicht nicht A = A
---

Normales Hochdeutsch bzw. Standarddeutsch wendet dagegen eine mehrwertige Logik an, wie das Beispiel von Kajjo zeigt:

Er ist nicht ungeschickt = er ist recht geschickt. (Mehrwertige Logik, hier sogar mit kontinuierlichen unbestimmten Werten in der Nähe von "geschickt" wegen "recht")

Dagegen gilt in zweiwertiger Logik:

Nicht ungeschickt = nicht nicht geschickt

Nicht nicht geschickt = geschickt (zweiwertige formale Logik)

-----


----------



## DerFrosch

elroy said:


> Mich würde interessieren, wie es in anderen germanischen Sprachen aussieht (@jedna, @DerFrosch).


_Vi kommer inte att lyckas övertyga henne förrän vi har lagt fram ett tydligt motargument.
_
Im Schwedischen ist eine doppelte Verneinung (tatsächlich oder nur scheinbar, wie sie im deutschen Satz wohl ist) völlig undenkbar.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> FR: _Nous n'arriverons pas à la convaincre jusqu'à ce que nous n'ayons présenté un contre-argument clair._* (@JClaudeK, bitte prüfen!)


Die Übersetzung stimmt nicht ganz, es müsste heißen: _Nous n'arriverons pas à la convaincre * tant (= solange*) *que nous n'avons  pas présenté un contre-argument clair.  -_ ja, doppelte Verneinung.
*** Ich weiß nicht, ob das etwas an der Sachlage ändert. (Ich habe diesen Faden nicht verfolgt.)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das etwas an der Sachlage ändert. (Ich habe diesen Faden nicht verfolgt.)


Ja, tut es.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> DE: _Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben._


Es handelt sich beim zweiten "nicht" nicht um eine echte Verneinung. Der Test des Weglassens ergibt klar die gleiche Bedeutung:

_Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben. = Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir () ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben.
_
Auch ergibt die betonte Aussprachevariante keinen Sinn und erscheint definitiv nicht-idiomatisch. Nur die unbetonte Variante ergibt Sinn -- deswegen nenne ich das "flavour-particle".

_...bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben. <idiomatisch>_
_...bis wir NICHT ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben. <ergibt keinen Sinn>
_


Hutschi said:


> Die doppelte Verneinung (als Bejahung) ist nicht unbedingt dasselbe wie eine einfache Bejahung
> 
> Nicht ungeschickt = nicht nicht geschickt = geschickt


Mein altbekanntes Beispiel dazu lautet ja immer:

_Polizist: War der Einbrecher sehr groß?
Zeuge: Nein!
Polizist: Aha, er war also sehr klein! <falsche Schlussfolgerung>
Polizist: Aha, er war also nicht sehr groß. <richtige Schlussfolgerung>_

Bedenke auch, dass die doppelte Verneinung im Deutschen nur bei graduellen Eigenschaften idiomatisch ist.

_Sie ist nicht unschwanger. <NICHT möglich>_

Selbstverständlich ist die Bedeutung der doppelten Verneinung nicht identisch mit der positiven Ausdrucksweise, sonst wäre sie ja sinnlos. 

_Er ist nicht ungeschickt.
= Er ist (recht) geschickt
<> Er ist geschickt._


----------



## manfy

Kajjo said:


> _Sie ist nicht unschwanger. <*NICHT möglich*>_



 Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass das als Sprachanwendung nicht möglich sein sollte?
Das ist genau meine Ausdrucksweise, wenn ich mich aus brisanten Situationen herausreden möchte - absichtlich sarkastisch, verwirrend und unklar - oder auch nicht! 

Frage A: Was nun? Ist sie jetzt schwanger oder nicht?
Antwort ich: Naja, offiziell weiß ich ja nichts, aber so wie ich das verstehe ist sie nicht ganz unschwanger...

Bislang gab's damit keine Missverständnisse, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Naja, offiziell weiß ich ja nichts, aber so wie ich das verstehe ist sie nicht ganz unschwanger...


 Poet's license. Not more.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> die Alternativhypothese, dass _nicht...nicht_ ein irgendwie geartetes Kongruenzphänomen


 Das ist es vielleicht nicht, aber immerhin handelt es sich um zwei Verneinungselemente, die sich aber nicht gegenseitig aufheben. Eins davon ist also offenbar sozusagen semantisch leer (zumindest was den Kerninhalt der Aussage betrifft).


JClaudeK said:


> Die Übersetzung stimmt nicht ganz


 Dann eignet sich dieser bestimmte Satz vielleicht nicht als Beispiel fürs Französische. Soweit ich weiß, löst _jusqu'à ce que _ein semantisch leeres _ne_ aus, und darum geht's mir. Wenn man dann im Hauptsatz ein Verneinungselement hat, hat man insgesamt zwei Verneinungselemente, die sich nicht gegenseitig aufheben.

_Je n'aurai pas de temps pour finir le projet jusqu'à ce que mes invités ne soient partis. _

Ich hoffe, der Satz ist in Ordnung!


Kajjo said:


> Es handelt sich beim zweiten "nicht" nicht um eine echte Verneinung.


 Aber selbstverständlich! Die Bedeutung des Satzes ist ja klar. Es handelt sich bei einer doppelten Verneinung der Art, die mich hier interessiert und die man sich normalerweise in der Linguistik under dem Begriff _doppelte Verneinung_ versteht, nie um zwei echte Verneinungen. Sätze wie _Er hat nie nichts gemacht_, in denen jedes Verneinungselement tatsächlich etwas verneint und sich die beiden also auf irgendeine Art und Weise gegenseitig aufheben, sind hier nicht von Interesse. Was mich interessiert, sind Sätze mit zwei Verneinungselementen, bei denen aber nur ein Element eine echte Verneinungsfunktion erfüllt. Gerade dadurch, dass es sich in unserem _bis_-Satz beim zweiten _nicht_ nicht um eine echte Verneinung handelt, stellt also der Satz ein Beispiel für doppelte Verneinung - als groben Überbegriff - dar. Grober Überbegriff deswegen, weil es natürlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem _bis_-Satz und dem Titelsatz gibt. Gemeinsam haben aber die beiden, dass sie zwei Verneinungselemente haben und nur eins davon eine Verneinungsfunktion hat.


DerFrosch said:


> _Vi kommer inte att lyckas övertyga henne förrän vi har lagt fram ett tydligt motargument.
> _
> Im Schwedischen ist eine doppelte Verneinung (tatsächlich oder nur scheinbar, wie sie im deutschen Satz wohl ist) völlig undenkbar.


 Danke für diesen Beitrag!

So wie ich das verstehe, kommt im Schwedischen überhaupt keine Art von doppelter Verneinung vor, also nicht einmal die Variante im _bis_-Satz.

Gleiches gilt fürs Standardenglische und fürs Standardarabische. In diesen Sprachen kommen doppelte Verneinungen - egal, welche Variante - *nur* außerhalb der Standardsprache vor.

Standardenglisch:

1. _We're not going to convince her until we've presented a clear counterargument. _
2. *_We're not going to convince her until we haven't presented a clear counterargument. _(völlig falsch und undenkbar!)

Standardarabisch:

3. لن نقنعها حتى نأتي بحجة مضادة واضحة
4. لن نقنعها حتى لا نأتي بحجة مضادة واضحة* (völlig falsch und undenkbar!)

Außerhalb der Standardsprache kommt sowohl im Englischen als auch im Arabischen die Titelvariante der doppelten Verneinung vor, nicht aber die _bis_-Variante. Satz 2 und Satz 4 wären also auch im umgangssprachlichen Englischen bzw. im Palästinenisch-Arabischen falsch.

Aber:

5. _the light of your eyes, which is like no other light_
6. _the light of your eyes, which isn't like no other light _(?, spontan verstehe ich hier keine doppelte Verneinung, also nicht die gleiche Bedeutung wie Satz 5, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob nicht [sic!] andere den Satz mit der Bedeutung von Satz 5 verwenden würden)
7. _the light of your eyes, which ain't like no other light _(doppelte Verneinung, gleiche Bedeutung wie Satz 5)

8. نور عيونك، إللي فش نور زيو
9. نور عينوك، إللي فش نور مش زيو (KEINE doppelte Verwendung, falsch mit der Bedeutung von Satz 8)
10. نور عيونك، إللي فش ولا نور زيو (doppelte Verneinung, gleiche Bedeutung wie Satz 8)

Man sieht also, dass die Titelvariante der doppelten Verneinung im Englischen und im Arabischen zwar vorkommen, aber nur außerhalb der Standardsprache und unter bestimmten Bedingungen.

Wie ist es denn im Schwedischen?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> _Non riusciremo a convincerla finché non avremo presentato un controargomento chiaro._ (@bearded, bitte prüfen!)


 Ganz korrekt!

Ich denke, dass die 'unlogische' Verwendung des 'nicht' in einem  mit 'bis' beginnenden Nebensatz sich dadurch erklärt, dass die Bedeutung von 'bis' im Volksempfinden häufig jener von 'solange' gleichkommt (analog zum italienischen _finché_). Ich lese im Canoonet - unter Nachzeitigkeit -
_Die Verwendung dieses 'nicht' im Nebensatz wird von einigen als umgangssprachlich oder falsch angesehen.  Sie erklärt sich aus der konditionalen Bedeutung ''solange nicht/wenn nicht''.
canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Temporalsatz._


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Aber selbstverständlich! Die Bedeutung des Satzes ist ja klar. Es handelt sich bei einer doppelten Verneinung der Art, die mich hier interessiert und die man sich normalerweise in der Linguistik under dem Begriff _doppelte Verneinung_ versteht, nie um eine echte Verneinung.


Der entscheidende Punkt ist doch, ob sich die beiden Verneinungen aufeinander beziehen oder nicht. In dem obigen Fall ist das zweite "nicht" keine echte Verneinung, was man auch daran merkt, dass man dieses "nicht" eben nicht betonen kann, ohne dass der Satz absolut nicht-idiomatisch wird.

In deinem Beispiel: Wenn der erste Teilsatz ohne "nicht" stehen würde, könnte man den zweiten Teilsatz trotzdem mit und ohne "nicht" bilden. Die beiden "nicht" sind einfach unabhängig voneinander. Das erste verneint das Verb, das zweite modifiziert nur als flavour-particle und ist entbehrlich.

(1) Noch einmal ein ganz harmloses Beispiel:

_Ist das nicht wundervoll? <"nicht" ist deutlich unbetont>
= Das ist wundervoll, oder?
_
Hier sind wir uns doch wohl einig, dass es sich nicht um eine echte Verneinung handelt, sondern das "nicht" hier eine andere Funktion erfüllt, wie immer man das nennt. Funktioniert das nicht auch im Englischen?

_Isn't it wonderful?
= That wonderful, isn't it?
_
(2) Das nächste harmlose Beispiel ist schon etwas dichter an unserem Problem dran. Auch hier liegt eindeutig keine echte Verneinung vor. Das "nicht" hat wieder eine intensivierende, modifizierende Funktion, oder? Das "nicht" darf nicht betont gesprochen werden, sonst wird der Satz nicht-idiomatisch.
_
Können wir nicht endlich nach Hause gehen? <"nicht" ist deutlich unbetont>
= Können wir endlich nach Hause gehen?

Möchtest du nicht nach Hause gehen? <"nicht" ist deutlich unbetont>
= Möchtest du nach Hause gehen?_

Die echten doppelten Verneinungen in deutschen Dialekten verstärken _sich gegenseitig_ und stehen deshalb im gleichen Satzteil. Sie arbeiten als "nicht + nicht = 2 nicht" und nicht als "nicht mal nicht = ja"

_Dat will ik för keen Geld nich.
Des macht kaa Mensch ned._


----------



## manfy

Das Thema hat mich nicht losgelassen.
Mir scheint, eine besonders häufige und idiomatische Form dieser verstärkten Verneinung tritt in der Phrase "..., bis nicht klar ist, ..." auf.

Wenn die Einleitung keine Negation enthält, fällt auch instinktiv das 'nicht' weg:
"Wir müssen uns zur Wehr setzen, bis klar ist, welche Auswirkungen diese Entscheidung haben könnte."

Sobald jedoch der Hauptsatz eine Negation enthält, tendiere ich dazu, dieses verstärkende 'nicht' einzufügen:
"Wir dürfen *keine* Entscheidung treffen, bis* nicht* klar ist, welche Auswirkungen dies haben könnte."

Sachlich betrachtet sollte man hier zwar 'solange nicht klar ist' verwenden. Dies ist aber rhetorisch ungünstig, da 'solange' einen Zeitraum hervorhebt; 'bis' andererseits fokussiert auf das Ende dieses Zeitraums, also einen festen, in den Raum gestellten Zeitpunkt.
"bevor nicht klar ist" funktioniert auch, ..... hat hier aber die gleiche  Funktion wie 'bis nicht klar ist' merke ich gerade  (denn " *keine* Entscheidung *bevor* etwas klar ist" wäre eigentlich die semantisch eindeutige und richtige Form).

Und jetzt habe ich den Faden verloren. No se nada!  Aber vielleicht hilft die Anmerkung einigen ja doch weiter.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Wenn der erste Teilsatz ohne "nicht" stehen würde, könnte man den zweiten Teilsatz trotzdem mit und ohne "nicht" bilden.


 Zum Beispiel? Manfy sieht das offenbar anders.

So oder so, ich habe schon eingeräumt, dass das zwei unterschiedliche Konstruktionen sind, und ja, das zweite Verneinungselement hat jeweils eine andere Funktion, da sind wir uns einig.

Ich nenne die beiden "doppelte Verneinung", Du aber willst den Begriff nur auf die Variante im Titelsatz beschränken. Begrifflichkeiten hin und her, es handelt sich _in beiden Fällen_ um ein zweites Verneinungselement ohne verneinende Funktion. Ganz wichtig ist, dass es Sprachen gibt - wie das Schwedische, das Standardenglische und das Standardarabische - die _keine_ der beiden Varianten erlauben.

Die Erklärung "_nicht_ als Modalpartikel" finde ich nicht sehr überzeugend, denn "nicht" ist ja keine Modalpartikel. Auch im Satz "Ist das nicht wunderschön?" nicht. "Nicht" hat dort eine unentbehrliche semantische Funktion. Wenn man das "nicht" auslässt, ändert man den Sinn des Satzes komplett.

_Ist das nicht wunderschön? = Das ist wunderschön, oder? _
Die Funktion von "nicht" ist der von "oder" in der Umschreibung ähnlich. Damit wird _die Meinung des Sprechers_ ausgedrückt. Das gehört zur _Kernaussage_ des Satzes, weshalb man hier nicht von einer bloßen Modalpartikel bzw. _flavoring particle _sprechen kann.

_Ist das wunderschön?_
Durch Auslassung von "nicht" wird die Frage neutral. Wir wissen nicht, was die Meinung des Sprechers ist.


----------



## bearded

Obige Fragesätze, die von Kajjo als Beispiele des 'nicht' als unechter Negation angeführt werden (etwa ''ist das nicht wunderbar?'', Antwort - meistens - : doch) sind allesamt _rhetorische Sätze/rhetorische Fragen. _Dazu gab es im Forum bereits einen interessanten Thread:
Negative Antwort auf negative Fragen - ein Fall der doppelten Verneinung. 
 Darin wird das betreffende 'nicht' als ''Modalpartikel'' bezeichnet. Ich denke , dass in solchen Fragen das 'nicht' eigentlich kein _flavouring particle _ist, sondern dass es sich dabei um eine echte Negation mit rhetorischer Funktion handelt, d.h. der Anfrager erwartet  in den meisten Fällen eine für ihn selbstverständliche Antwort, welche 'die Negation negiert'.

Cross-posted with elroy.


----------



## elroy

Dieser Artikel dürfte von Interesse sein. Ich muss gestehen, ich habe ihn mehrmals gelesen und verstehe immer noch nicht alles.


----------



## bearded

Mich überkommt ein leichter Schwindel, bevor ich mit der Lektüre dieses Artikels _nicht _fertig bin.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Zum Beispiel? Manfy sieht das offenbar anders.


Ich überlege mir jetzt absichtlich keine anderen Sätze, um mich nicht selbst zu verwirren.
Aber in meinem speziellen Beispiel halte ich 'nicht' für (fast !!) unmöglich:
"Wir müssen uns zur Wehr setzen, bis* nicht* klar ist, welche Auswirkungen diese Entscheidung haben könnte."  

PS: Das eingefügte 'fast' in meiner Aussage rührt da her, dass es unter gewissen Betrachtungswinkeln dann doch wieder möglich erscheint. Aber ich denke, dass mir dieses 'nicht' unter normalen Umständen wohl nie in den Sinn kommen würde.



elroy said:


> Dieser Artikel dürfte von Interesse sein.



Die Einleitung klingt schon recht gut, aber Details muss ich lesen, wenn ich mal Zeit für ungestörte Konzentration habe.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> So oder so, ich habe schon eingeräumt, dass das zwei unterschiedliche Konstruktionen sind, und ja, das zweite Verneinungselement hat jeweils eine andere Funktion, da sind wir uns einig.


Prima!


elroy said:


> Ich nenne die beiden "doppelte Verneinung", Du aber willst den Begriff nur auf die Variante im Titelsatz beschränken.


Klare Begriffe für klare Gedanken, oder?

Eine doppelte Verneinung ist eigentlich klar definiert. Natürlich hat der andere Fall im weitesten Sinne auch mit einer zweifachen Verneinung zu tun, aber ich finde, es ist ein ganz beträchtlicher Unterschied. Eine doppelte Verneinung bezieht sich auf einen Satzteil und ein sinngebendes Element, während Verneinungen in verschiedenen Satzteilen sich auf unterschiedliche Elemente beziehen.

_Er ist nicht ungeschickt. <erlaubte doppelte Verneinung, ergibt modifizierte Bejahung>
*Ich kenne niemand nicht. <falsche doppelte Verneinung, intendiert ist die Verstärkung>_



elroy said:


> Die Erklärung "_nicht_ als Modalpartikel" finde ich nicht sehr überzeugend


Dem stimme ich im Falle von "Ist das nicht wunderschön?" zu. Ich zitiere mich selbst:



Kajjo said:


> Hier sind wir uns doch wohl einig, dass es sich nicht um eine echte Verneinung handelt, sondern das "nicht" hier eine andere Funktion erfüllt, wie immer man das nennt. Funktioniert das nicht auch im Englischen?


Die Interpretation als Modalpartikel funktioniert vor allem in den anderen Fällen gut, wo "nicht" weglassbar ist. Im Falle rhetorischer Fragen ist das Weglassen nicht möglich. Die Funktion ist also eine andere. Wir sind uns soweit einig.

Ich bleibe aber dabei, dass in jenen oben betrachteten Sätzen, in denen das "nicht" weglassbar ist und in verschiedenen Satzteilen auftritt, eine Beschreibung als "flavor particle" ganz gut passt. Dann wäre es aber auch keine Verneinung und somit der Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" auch nicht anwendbar. In #68 (2) ist das "nicht" zum Beispiel völlig entbehrlich und auch keine rhetorische Frage, sondern einfach flavor particle.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Dann wäre es aber auch keine Verneinung und somit der Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" auch nicht anwendbar.


 Im Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" bezieht sich "Verneinung" nicht auf semantischen Inhalt, sondern auf Etymologie. Etymologisch betrachtet sind Wörter wie "nicht", "nie" u.s.w. Verneinungswörter. Ob sie nun von Fall zu Fall tatsächlich etwas verneinen, ist eine andere Frage. 

Ich glaube, wir reden teilweise aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Etymologisch betrachtet sind Wörter wie "nicht", "nie" u.s.w. Verneinungswörter. Ob sie nun von Fall zu Fall tatsächlich etwas verneinen, ist eine andere Frage.


Wer definiert denn, dass es um Etymologie geht? Natürlich geht es um die Semantik. Die zentrale Frage war doch gerade, ob es "nicht + nicht = 2 nicht" oder "nicht mal nicht = ja" ist, und das ist eine rein semantische Fragestellung.



elroy said:


> Ich glaube, wir reden teilweise aneinander vorbei.


Das scheint mir auch so. Klar Begriffe für klare Gedanken.

Eine "doppelte Verneinung" ist nicht das simple Auftreten von zwei Verneinungen irgendwo im Verlaufe eines komplizierten, mehrteiligen Satzes, sondern die Verdopplung einer Verneinung an einer Bezugsstelle. Ansonsten ergibt der Begriff ja gar keinen Sinn.

Dass in einem mehrteiligen Satz mehrere Verneinungen vorkommen können, ist doch unspektakulär und unstrittig. Dass diese verschiedenen Instanzen des Auftretens völlig verschiedene Funktionen haben können, ist ebenfalls selbstredend. Eine "doppelte Verneinung" liegt ausschließlich dann vor, wenn die mehrfache Verwendung einer Verneinung sich auf den gleichen Sachverhalt auswirkt.

Keine doppelte Verneinung:

_Ich weiß nicht, ob er geschickt ist. <eine Verneinung>
Ich weiß nicht, ob er ungeschickt ist. <zwei unabhängige Verneinungen>
_
Mit doppelter Verneinung:
_
Er ist nicht ungeschickt. <erlaubte doppelte Verneinung, ergibt modifizierte Bejahung>
_
Der fragliche Fall:

_Ich weiß nicht, ob er (wirklich) geschickter ist, als wir denken.
Ich weiß nicht, ob er (nicht) geschickter ist, als wir denken.
_
Ich sehe hier keine doppelte Verneinung, denn der Hauptsatz und der Nebensatz sind unabhängig.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Dann eignet sich dieser bestimmte Satz vielleicht nicht als Beispiel fürs Französische. Soweit ich weiß, löst _jusqu'à ce que _ein semantisch leeres _ne_ aus, und darum geht's mir. Wenn man dann im Hauptsatz ein Verneinungselement hat, hat man insgesamt zwei Verneinungselemente, die sich nicht gegenseitig aufheben.
> _Je n'aurai pas de temps pour finir le projet jusqu'à ce que mes invités ne soient partis. _
> Ich hoffe, der Satz ist in Ordnung!


1) _"Soweit ich weiß, löst jusqu'à ce que ein semantisch leeres ne aus" → jusqu'à ce que _*kann* ein semantisch leeres _ne_ auslösen, muss aber nicht:
H- NE EXPLÉTIF *facultatif *après les locutions conjonctives: -avant que,  -jusqu'à ce que, ....
z.B._ Je m'installerai chez toi jusqu'à ce que ma présence (ne) te devienne insupportable. (= _Ich richte mich häuslich bei dir ein, bis dir meine Gegenwart lästig wird.) - von Verneinung keine Spur, weder im Haupt- noch im Nebensatz.

2) Auch dein 2. Beispielsatz (_Je n'aurai pas de temps pour finir le projet jusqu'à ce que mes invités ne soient partis._) funktioniert leider nicht mit  "_jusqu'à ce que" = bis / until_
Wieder muss _"jusqu'à ce que" durch "tant que"  (= as long as / solange)_ ersetzt werden:
_Je n'aurai pas le temps de finir le projet* tant que* mes invités ne seront pas partis/ *tant que* mes invités resteront là. = Ich habe keine Zeit, das Projekt zu Ende zu führen, *solange* meine Gäste nicht abgereist sind/ *solange* meine Gäste noch da sind._
oder (auf Deutsch funktioniert der Satz mit "bis", aber dann ohne Negation):_  Ich habe keine Zeit, das Projekt zu Ende zu führen, *bis* meine Gäste  abgereist sind._


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> Aber darum geht es ja beim Thema "doppelte Verneinungen" und der Titelwendung dieses Threads. eine doppelte Verneinung liegt vor, wenn die beiden Verneinungen sich verstärken, anstatt aufzuheben.
> 
> _We don't need no education.
> = We don't need (any) education._


Genau so habe ich das Thema "doppelte Verneinung" bezüglich dem O.P. verstanden. Ich habe hier genug Beispielsätze gesehen, die diesem Vorbild nicht entsprechen. Z.B. Das "Er ist nicht ungeschickt" ist etwas anderes, weil die doppelte Verneinung hier eine Bejahung ist.

Da ich verschiedene Beispiele doppelter Verneinung von anderen Sprachen gesehen habe, möchte ich auch ein Paar Beispiele von meiner Muttersprache schreiben, wo die Struktur "doppelte Verneinung = verstärkte Verneinung" existiert:
Εγώ *δεν *θέλω *τίποτα*. --> (wörtlich: Ich *nicht *will *nichts*) --> (richtige Übersetzung: Ich will *nichts*).
Εγώ *δεν* ήμουν *ποτέ* φίλος σου. --> (wörtlich: Ich *nicht *war * niemals* dein Freund) --> (richtige Übersetzung: Ich war *niemals* dein Freund).


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Das ist es vielleicht nicht, aber immerhin handelt es sich um zwei Verneinungselemente, die sich aber nicht gegenseitig aufheben. Eins davon ist also offenbar sozusagen semantisch leer (zumindest was den Kerninhalt der Aussage betrifft)...



Ich denke, das ist genau das Wesen der doppelten Verneinung (im hier behandelten Sinn, dass es sich nicht zur Bejahung umkehrt.)

So ist auch das "nicht" in "dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet" semantisch leer in dem genannten Sinn, denn "dem sonst kein Licht gleichet" hat die gleiche Bedeutung.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Wer definiert denn, dass es um Etymologie geht? Natürlich geht es um die Semantik. Die zentrale Frage war doch gerade, ob es "nicht + nicht = 2 nicht" oder "nicht mal nicht = ja" ist, und das ist eine rein semantische Fragestellung...



Das gilt in der klassischen binären Logik.

Es ist nicht universell gültig.

"Nicht mal nicht" kann auch heißen: "vielleicht doch".

Beispiel: Nicht alle kommen nicht mit.
Das bedeutet: einige oder alle kommen mit./Es stimmt nicht, dass keiner mitkommt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das gilt in der klassischen binären Logik.
> 
> Es ist nicht universell gültig.
> 
> "Nicht mal nicht" kann auch heißen: "vielleicht doch".
> 
> Beispiel: Nicht alle kommen nicht mit.
> Das bedeutet: einige oder alle kommen mit./Es stimmt nicht, dass keiner mitkommt.


Natürlich ist das klassische binäre Logik, und zwar Prädikatenlogik erster Stufe:
~∀x: ~p(x) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ∃x: p(x)
~∃x: ~p(x) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ∀x: p(x)​Das Pendant der De Morgansche Regeln in der Prädikatenlogik.


----------



## Hutschi

Es stimmt. Ich muss präzisieren: Aussagenlogik.
Das Wesen besteht aber darin, dass (nicht mal nicht) nicht unbedingt "ja" bedeutet. Es kann komplexer sein. Und in der nichtklassischen Logik gibt es noch mehr, was zu beachten ist. Hier gilt zum Beispiel der Satz vom ausgeschlossenen Dritten nicht unbedingt.

Nicht mal Nicht kann deshalb auch Nein sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Genau so habe ich das Thema "doppelte Verneinung" bezüglich dem O.P. verstanden.


Ja, und um genau diese verstärkenden Fälle geht es auch, wenn man "doppelte Verneinung" sagt. Sie existiert im Standarddeutschen nicht mehr. Alle andere Fälle haben im engeren Sinne nichts mit doppelter Verneinung zu tun.



Hutschi said:


> Nicht alle kommen nicht mit.
> Das bedeutet: einige oder alle kommen mit./Es stimmt nicht, dass keiner mitkommt.


Das Thema war doch erschöpfend behandelt. Es ist klassische Logik für Anfänger.



Kajjo said:


> Polizist: War der Einbrecher sehr groß?
> Zeuge: Nein!
> Polizist: Aha, er war also sehr klein! <falsche Schlussfolgerung>
> Polizist: Aha, er war also nicht sehr groß. <richtige Schlussfolgerung>


Alles schon erklärt worden...


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Das Thema war doch erschöpfend behandelt. Es ist klassische Logik für Anfänger.
> 
> 
> Alles schon erklärt worden...




Stimmt, ich hätte es, glaube ich, auch weiter oben schon zitiert.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Stimmt, ich hätte es, glaube ich, auch weiter oben schon zitiert.


Wir sind uns alle einig, dass die standardsprachlich korrekte doppelte Verneinung eine modifizierte Bejahung ist und das logische Gegenteil bildet und nicht einen semantischen Gegensatz darstellt (siehe Polizisten-Beispiel). 

Wir sind uns alle einig, dass die standardsprachlich obsolete echte doppelte Verneinung eine Verstärkung darstellt. Nur um diese Art der doppelten Verneinung ging es ursprünglich in diesem Thread.

In den vergangenen 40 Beiträgen kreiste die Uneinigkeit um die Analyse von Sätzen mit zwei Verneinungen in zwei getrennten Satzteilen. Ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass dies rein definitionsmäßig gar nichts mit doppelter Verneinung im engeren Sinne zu tun hat. Nichtsdestotrotz sind solche Fälle natürlich interessant. 

Verneinungen können in verschiedener Gestalt auftauchen und verschiedene Funktionen erfüllen. Manche scheinbaren Verneinungen sind allenfalls formal als Verneinung aufzufassen und in Wahrheit Modalpartikel mit bloß konnotativem Charakter nahe dran an verwandten Füllwörtern wie "doch". Die grammatische Analyse von solchen Füllwörtern ist schwierig.


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Εγώ *δεν *θέλω *τίποτα*. --> (wörtlich: Ich *nicht *will *nichts*) --> (richtige Übersetzung: Ich will *nichts*).
> Εγώ *δεν* ήμουν *ποτέ* φίλος σου. --> (wörtlich: Ich *nicht *war * niemals* dein Freund) --> (richtige Übersetzung: Ich war *niemals* dein Freund).


Nur noch als Ergänzung: Man könnte die im Griechischem korrekte verstärkende doppelte Verneinung natürlich im Deutschen entsprechend kennzeichnen.

_Ich will nichts. > Ich will gar nichts. Ich will überhaupt nichts._
_Ich war niemals dein Freund. > Ich war nie und nimmer dein Freund. Ich war absolut niemals dein Freund.
_


----------



## Hutschi

Hier gibt es tatsächlich noch eine idiomatische (leicht ironische) Verwendung der doppelten Verneinung:
_Ich war nie und nimmer nicht dein Freund._
Es zählt zu den "festen Formen", aber ähnliche Wortspiele können auch noch an anderen Stellen auftreten. Mir fällt nichts ein im Moment. Nur: "Das stimmt doch nie und nimmer nicht!" = "Das ist durch und durch falsch!"


"Nein, nein, nein! Nie und nimmer nicht!" Nein nein nein. Nie und nimmer nicht.
Das dürfte für Elroy interessant sein, weil es tatsächlich auch heute noch schriftsprachlich verwendet wird.

Noch eine Literaturangabe, die unsere Diskussion bestätigt und zusätzliche Beispiele angibt. Bastian Sick hatte sich des Problems auch schon angenommen:

Zwiebelfisch: Nein, zweimal nein - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Kultur

Hochdeutsch, aber nicht Standarddeutsch war folgendes zu lesen: _Keine Annahme von Leergut zu keiner Zeit!_


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich war nie und nimmer nicht dein Freund.


Das ist dialektal oder zumindest dialektal beeinflusst. Da wäre ich schon wieder nicht sicher, wie es gemeint ist. Wahrscheinlich als Verstärkung und bedeutet "nie und nimmer", oder? Wir sollten standardsprachlich falsche doppelte Verneinungen immer klar kennzeichnen, damit die Nicht-Muttersprachler nicht durcheinanderkommen.


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> Nur noch als Ergänzung: Man könnte die im Griechischem korrekte verstärkende doppelte Verneinung natürlich im Deutschen entsprechend kennzeichnen.
> 
> _Ich will nichts. > Ich will gar nichts. Ich will überhaupt nichts.
> Ich war niemals dein Freund. > Ich war nie und nimmer dein Freund. Ich war absolut niemals dein Freund._


Was das Griechische betrifft:
Ich fühle jetzt, dass meine vorhergehende Anmerkung (#79), dass die doppelte Verneinung im Griechischen als *Verstärkung* gilt, irreführend und unpräzis ist. Sorry!
Die Wirklichkeit ist, dass eigentlich eine Verneinung zu schwach wäre und deshalb braucht man zwei Verneinungen, um normale Verneinung zu haben! Diese Struktur ist sehr verbreitet im Griechischen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Die Wirklichkeit ist, dass eigentlich eine Verneinung zu schwach wäre und deshalb braucht man zwei Verneinungen, um normale Verneinung zu haben! Diese Struktur ist sehr verbreitet im Griechischen.


Ist das wie im Französischen?
Die (grammtisch richtige) Verneinung besteht aus 2 Teilen: ne .... pas (nicht); ne .... rien (nichts); ne .... personne (niemand); ...........
Je ne veux pas dormir. = Ich will nicht schlafen.

Aber in der (saloppen) Alltagssprache geht die Tendenz dahin, dass "ne" fast immer ausgelassen wird: Je veux pas dormir.

Früher oder später wird das "ne" wahrscheinlich nur noch im schriftlichen, bzw. literarischen Französisch obligatorisch sein  .....


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Ist das wie im Französischen?
> Die (grammtisch richtige) Verneinung besteht aus 2 Teilen: "ne .... pas"
> Je ne veux pas dormir. = Ich will nicht schlafen.
> 
> Aber in der (saloppen) Alltagssprache geht die Tendenz dahin, dass "ne" fast immer ausgelassen wird: Je veux pas dormir.


Nein, im Griechischen besteht die Verneinung nur aus einem Teil: "δεν" + Verb.
Die zweite Verneinung betrifft Fälle, wo man gewöhnlich "nie", "kein", "nichts"... hinterher setzt. Aber das ist ganz normal. Man kann stattdessen "irgendwann" oder "etwas" benutzen, aber das wäre zu schwach.


----------



## Hutschi

_Ich war nie und nimmer nicht dein Freund_


Kajjo said:


> Das ist dialektal oder zumindest dialektal beeinflusst. Da wäre ich schon wieder nicht sicher, wie es gemeint ist. Wahrscheinlich als Verstärkung und bedeutet "nie und nimmer", oder? Wir sollten standardsprachlich falsche doppelte Verneinungen immer klar kennzeichnen, damit die Nicht-Muttersprachler nicht durcheinanderkommen.


Dass die Form nicht standarddeutsch ist, haben wir ja mehrfach geschrieben und auch Übereinstimmung erreicht.

Es ging um elroys Frage: "War diese Art von doppelter Verneinung im Deutschen einmal verbreitet? Kommt sie im zeitgenössischen Deutschen noch vor?"

Die genannte Wendung "nie und nimmer nicht" kommt vor, einzeln und in Sätzen, auch schriftlich. Sie kommt nicht in gehobener Sprache vor und nicht in formaler Sprache. Sie hat ein leicht scherzhaftes Register. Man kann sie nicht durch die Standardformat "nie und nimmer" ersetzen, ohne das Register zu ändern. Falsch ist die Form nicht, ebensowenig wie viele andere Redewendungen. In bestimmten Registern mag sie aber unangebracht sein. Sie lässt sich nicht aus der einfachen Summe ihrer Teile erklären. Es ist sicherlich eine umgangssprachliche Wendung, meist mündlich. Gesprochen wird sie "nie und nimmernicht".


Im Schriftlichen ist es eventuell mehrdeutig. Im Mündlichen nicht. Das liegt an der Satzmelodie.
---


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> zwei Verneinungen in zwei getrennten Satzteilen. Ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass dies rein definitionsmäßig gar nichts mit doppelter Verneinung im engeren Sinne zu tun hat. Nichtsdestotrotz sind solche Fälle natürlich interessant.


 Also so einfach ist es nun auch wieder nicht.

Im Englischen beschränkt sich die doppelte Verneinung nicht auf einzelne Satzteile:

_I don't think he got no time._
Wörtlich: "Ich glaube nicht, dass er keine Zeit hat."
Sinngemäß: "Ich glaube nicht, dass er Zeit hat."

Wenn man den ganzen Satz als Einheit betrachtet, besteht kein wesentlicher Unterschied, was doppelte Verneinung betrifft, zwischen diesem Beispiel und etwa "I don't got no time".

Der Satz "Wir werden sie nicht überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein Gegenargument vorgelegt haben" ist dem (syntaktisch) unheimlich ähnlich und es liegt zumindest nahe, den Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" auch auf diesen Fall anzuwenden.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Im Englischen beschränkt sich die doppelte Verneinung nicht auf einzelne Satzteile:
> 
> _I don't think he got no time._
> Wörtlich: "Ich glaube nicht, dass er keine Zeit hat."
> Sinngemäß: "Ich glaube nicht, dass er Zeit hat."


Ich hatte das vorher auch schon versucht Bearded zu erklären, es geht nicht um zwei Satzteile sondern darüber ob 2x _nicht_ oder im Englischen _not_ vorkommt. In der verstärkenden doppelten Verneinung, wird ein negierendes Partikel durch _nicht/not _verstärkt. Das ist im Titelsatz so und es ist auch in deinem Beispiel so. Auch hier kommt _not_ nur 1x vor.

Die Logik dieser Art doppelter Verneinung ist ein bekräftigender Zusatz. Das Westgermanische Negatiobspartikel ist _ne_. _Nicht/not_ bedeutet ursprünglich so etwas wie "not a thing". Die Logik seines Beispielsatzes ist in etwa (und zur Demonstration etwas übertrieben):_ I think he got no time, not the slightest bit_.

Diese Art doppelter Verneinung ist ein Relikt dieser ursprünglichen Bedeutung von _nicht/not_. Da _nicht/not_ heute nur noch die Bedeutung eines einfachen Negationspartikel hat, ist diese Logik für moderne Sprecher nicht mehr transparent. Aber dieses Konstrukt ist etwas fundamental anderes als 2x _nicht_.


----------



## elroy

Interessant. Aber was ist mit "I ain't never got no time"? Wenn man das "not" als bekräftigenden Zusatz analysiert, bleiben trotzdem noch zwei Verneinungselemente übrig, und keins davon ist "not". Wie ist denn dieser Fall zu erklären?


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> _jusqu'à ce que _*kann* ein semantisch leeres _ne_ auslösen


 Darum geht's ja. Das ist in vielen anderen Sprachen gar nicht möglich.


JClaudeK said:


> z.B._ Je m'installerai chez toi jusqu'à ce que ma présence (ne) te devienne insupportable. (= _Ich richte mich häuslich bei dir ein, bis dir meine Gegenwart lästig wird.) - von Verneinung keine Spur, weder im Haupt- noch im Nebensatz.


 Natürlich ist das keine echte Verneinung, aber etymologisch handelt es sich ja bei _ne_ um eine Verneinungspartikel.


JClaudeK said:


> Wieder muss _"jusqu'à ce que" durch "tant que"  (= as long as / solange)_ ersetzt werden:


 Also in vielen Sprachen kann man beides verwenden:

EN:
_I won't have time to finish the project until my guests are gone.
I won't have time to finish the project as long as my guests are not gone. _

AR:
لن يتسنى لي أن أنهي المشروع حتى يذهب ضيوفي.
لن يتسنى لي أن أنهي المشروع طالما لم يذهب ضيوفي.

SP:
_No tendré tiempo para terminar el proyecto hasta que no se vayan mis invitados.
No tendré tiempo para terminar el proyecto siempre que no se hayan ido mis invitados. 
_
Im wesentlichen sagen die beiden Sätze natürlich dasselbe aus, aber es besteht eine Nuance zwischen den beiden. Die zweite Variante klingt offener und fokussiert auf die aktuelle Lage (sie sind noch nicht abgereist), während die erste Variante eher auf die anstehende Abreise fokussiert und kann implizieren, dass ein Abreisedatum sogar schon feststeht.

Im Deutschen geht es doch genauso, oder?

DE:
_Ich werde keine Zeit haben, das Projekt zu Ende zu führen, bis meine Gäste (nicht) abgereist sind.
Ich werde keine Zeit haben, das Projekt zu Ende zu führen, solange meine Gäste nicht abgereist sind. _

Geht das denn im Französischen wirklich gar nicht?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Interessant. Aber was ist mit "I ain't never got no time"? Wenn man das "not" als bekräftigenden Zusatz analysiert, bleiben trotzdem noch zwei Verneinungselemente übrig, und keins davon ist "not". Wie ist denn dieser Fall zu erklären?


Gute Frage. _Ich habe nie keine Zeit nicht_. Das kann ich mir einigen deutschen Dialekten auch vorstellen. Ich muss leider passen. Ich kann mich erinnern, das was gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> ...
> Der Satz "Wir werden sie nicht überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein Gegenargument vorgelegt haben" ist dem (syntaktisch) unheimlich ähnlich und es liegt zumindest nahe, den Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" auch auf diesen Fall anzuwenden.


Ich habe das bisher auch so gesehen. Ich sehe keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.
Wenn man negiert, dass es heute noch doppelte Verneinung in Deutsch gibt, braucht man einen Ausweichbegriff für die Form. Das ist dann die Form, die Kajjo angibt als Modalpartikel.

Wir stimmen aber zumindest alle überein, dass es ein bekräftigender Zusatz ist.
Ich möchte zusätzlich noch sagen, dass es in gewissem Sinne eine Redewendung ist, die man nicht durch die Einzelbedeutung der Teile erklären kann. Nur im Zusammenhang erhält "nicht" seinen umgekehrten Sinn als Bekräftigung.
(In diesem Sinn scheint es zur Wortklasse der Antagonyme zu gehören.)

"Ich habe keine Zeit nicht." Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich habe solche Wendun gen schon gehört. Seit der Schulzeit wende ich sie selbst nicht mehr an.
"Ich habe nie keine Zeit nicht" - Das kann ich mir aus klanglichen Gründen nicht vorstellen.
"Nie hab ich keine Zeit nicht!" - Das kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen.
In einem Dialekt würde es entsprechen:
"Nii/nir ho iich ka/kaa Zeit net." (Ii und aa sollen Länge darstellen. Es ist etwas problematisch Dialekt mit "normalen" deutschen Buchstaben zu schreiben.)
Hier würde vielleicht funktionieren:
"Iich/nir ho iich ka Zeit net."


Interessant mag ein Vergleich mit "Ja" sein. Eine Verdopplung schwächt es ab oder verkehrt es sogar in sein Gegenteil.
"Schaffst du mal die Abfälle weg?"
"Ja, ja." (Ich mache es, bin aber nicht gerade begeistert davon.) - umgangssprachlich.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> braucht man zwei Verneinungen, um normale Verneinung zu haben! Diese Struktur ist sehr verbreitet im Griechischen.


Im Italienischen auch, wie bereits erwähnt. Beispiel: _Non ti do niente _(''ich gebe dir nicht nichts'') = ich gebe dir nichts. Ohne ''non'' ginge es durchaus nicht.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Non ti do niente


 Im Palästinensisch-Arabischen geht beiderlei:

بعطيكاش إشي
بعطيكاش ولا إشي

wobei zweiteres emphatisch ist.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Im Englischen beschränkt sich die doppelte Verneinung nicht auf einzelne Satzteile:


Wir reden völlig aneinander vorbei. Hier werden zwei verschiedene Themen nicht ausreichend auseinandergehalten.

(1) Echte doppelte Verneinung = Verstärkung
_
Dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet
We don't need no education.
_
Hier sind wir uns doch alle einig; von mir aus auch im Englischen in verschiedenen Satzteilen. Im Deutschen ist diese Form standardsprachlich obsolet (und damit heutzutage falsch), in einigen dialektalen Verwendungen und ganz wenigen stehenden Wendungen aber noch erhalten.

Ich sehe absolut keinen Diskussionsbedarf mehr zu diesem Thema. 

(2) Fälle mit Modalpartikeln wie die erst später in diesem Thread eingeführten Beispiele, bei denen die negierende Wirkung gar nicht mehr vorhanden ist, sondern das "nicht" vorrangig den Redefluss erleichtert und eine gewisse Konnotation a la "doch" beiträgt und oft einen Gegensatz betont, wie z.B. "als wir denken", sind völlig anders gelagert:
_
Ich weiß nicht, ob er (nicht) geschickter ist, als wir denken._
_Wäre es nicht geschickter, ihn vorher zu fragen?_

Für mich haben diese Fälle absolut Null Relevanz in Bezug auf doppelte Verneinungen. Sie funktionieren auch ohne die erste Verneinung ganz genauso. Dies zeigt doch absolut eindeutig, dass es nicht irgendeinen Effekt der doppelten Verneinung geht, sondern um eine rhetorisch-modifizierende Funktion. Das "nicht" ist hoch idiomatisch in solchen Sätzen und es ist gewiss interessant zu diskutieren, wie so etwas entstanden ist und warum das "nicht" für Muttersprachler so passend ist. Selbst wenn es sich um eine Verneinung handelt, mit dem Thema "doppelt" hat es nichts zu tun.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Natürlich ist das keine echte Verneinung, aber etymologisch handelt es sich ja bei _ne_ um eine Verneinungspartikel.


Ich verstehe nicht recht, was das beweisen soll. 

_Actually this is not a double negative as the "ne" is nothing more than *a stylistic effect*._
sans que ce dernier ne soit habilité

_The other two formal negative structures consist of ne without pas or any other negative word. They are the *ne explétif* and the *ne littéraire*.The ne explétif is used after certain verbs and conjunctions. I call it a "non-negative ne" because* it has no negative value in and of itself.* It is used in situations where the main clause has a negative (either negative-bad or negative-negated) meaning, such as expressions of fear, warning, doubt, and negation.
The ne explétif is disappearing to some extent, and is more common in literary than in colloquial French, but it is still important to be able to recognize it so that when you do see or hear it, you understand that *it does not make the subordinate clause negative (negated).* :    Elle a peur qu'il ne soit malade. =   She's afraid that he is sick._
Literary and Formal Negative Structures in French



elroy said:


> DE:
> _Ich werde keine Zeit haben, das Projekt zu Ende zu führen, bis meine Gäste (nicht ) abgereist sind.
> Ich werde keine Zeit haben, das Projekt zu Ende zu führen, solange meine Gäste nicht abgereist sind. _
> 
> Geht das denn im Französischen wirklich gar nicht?


Es wäre verständlich aber kein gutes Französisch. Aber nur ohne Negation!
_Je n'aurai pas le temps de finir le projet jusqu'à ce que mes invités soient partis. - _Akzeptabel.
_Je n'aurai pas le temps de finir le projet jusqu'à ce que mes invités *ne*  soient *pas *partis. 

_
@Perseas


Perseas said:


> Nein, im Griechischen besteht die Verneinung nur aus einem Teil: "δεν" + Verb.


Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Sie funktionieren auch ohne die erste Verneinung ganz genauso.


 Immer? In jedem erdenklichen Satz? (Siehe #69.) 


Kajjo said:


> (2) Fälle mit Modalpartikeln wie die erst später in diesem Thread eingeführten Beispiele, bei denen die negierende Wirkung gar nicht mehr vorhanden ist


 Das trifft doch ebenso auf (1) zu! 

Ich teile wie schon mehrmals gesagt Deine Meinung, dass es wichtige Unterschiede zwischen (1) und (2) gibt. Du aber scheinst über die (für dieses Thema relevanten) _Gemeinsamkeiten_ einfach hinwegsehen zu wollen (siehe oben). 


JClaudeK said:


> Ich verstehe nicht recht, was das beweisen soll.


 Es beweist, dass es im Französischen vorkommt, dass ein Wort, das etymologisch/historisch eine Verneinungsfunktion hat/hatte, diese in bestimmten Fällen nicht mehr hat. Darum geht's ja in diesem Thread! (Siehe Titelsatz.) 


JClaudeK said:


> _Actually this is not a double negative as the "ne" is nothing more than *a stylistic effect*._
> sans que ce dernier ne soit habilité
> 
> _The other two formal negative structures consist of ne without pas or any other negative word. They are the *ne explétif* and the *ne littéraire*.The ne explétif is used after certain verbs and conjunctions. I call it a "non-negative ne" because* it has no negative value in and of itself.* It is used in situations where the main clause has a negative (either negative-bad or negative-negated) meaning, such as expressions of fear, warning, doubt, and negation.
> The ne explétif is disappearing to some extent, and is more common in literary than in colloquial French, but it is still important to be able to recognize it so that when you do see or hear it, you understand that *it does not make the subordinate clause negative (negated).* : Elle a peur qu'il ne soit malade. =  She's afraid that he is sick._
> Literary and Formal Negative Structures in French


 Ein tolles Eigentor.  Das alles bekräftigt doch meinen Ansatz. Ich sage ja, das ist nur _etymologisch_ eine Verneinungspartikel, heutzutage nicht mehr. 


JClaudeK said:


> Es wäre verständlich aber kein gutes Französisch. Aber nur ohne Negation!
> _Je n'aurai pas le temps de finir le projet jusqu'à ce que mes invités soient partis. - _Akzeptabel.
> _Je n'aurai pas le temps de finir le projet jusqu'à ce que mes invités *ne* soient *pas *partis. _


 Natürlich ohne Negation. Hat hier etwa jemand angedeutet, der zweite Satz könnte richtig sein? 

Aber der erste würde auch mit einem _ne explétif _funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Immer? In jedem erdenklichen Satz?


Natürlich nicht -- weil man gewisse Modalpartikel eben nicht überall einsetzen kann. Auch "doch" oder "also" passen ja nicht überall und immer. Ich stimme zu, dass es interessant ist zu ergründen, in welchen Fällen "nicht" als Modalpartikel passend ist und in welchem Zusammenhang dabei die scheinbar negierende Funktion steht. Der Gegensatz scheint eine gewisse Reibung und Spannung im Satz zu erzeugen, grob ähnlich vielleicht wie bei den rhetorischen nicht-Fragen.



elroy said:


> Du aber scheinst über die (für dieses Thema relevanten) _Gemeinsamkeiten_ einfach hinwegsehen zu wollen


Welche Gemeinsamkeiten siehst du denn zwischen den Fällen (1) und (2)?


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Ich stimme zu, dass es interessant ist zu ergründen, in welchen Fällen "nicht" als Modalpartikel passend ist


 Mit Hinblick auf dieses Thema wäre es höchstinteressant herauszufinden, inwiefern in Fall (1) das nicht-negierende "nicht" bei einem anderen Verneinungselement (mit echter verneinenden Funktion) mit größer Wahrscheinlichkeit vorkommt als bei Sätzen, in denen ein anderes Verneinungselement fehlt. Wenn die Kombination aus zwei Verneinungselementen signifikant häufiger vorkommt als nur das nicht-negierende "nicht" alleine, dann besteht eine gewisse Korrelation und der Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" wäre vielleicht gar nicht so ungeeignet. 


Kajjo said:


> Welche Gemeinsamkeiten siehst du denn zwischen den Fällen (1) und (2)?


 Also die größte Gemeinsamkeit ist, dass es sich in beiden Fällen um ein Verneinungselement handelt, das keine verneinende Funktion erfüllt. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass das in vielen anderen Sprachen komplett unmöglich ist, finde ich diesen Aspekt von enormer Bedeutung, weswegen ich Fall 2 in diesem Thread angeschnitten habe.

Du hast natürlich insofern recht, als das "nicht" von Fall 2 nicht nur zusammen mit einem anderen Verneinungselement vorkommt, aber vielleicht fällt in dem Fall gerade jemandem, dessen Muttersprache so etwas überhaupt nicht erlaubt, die "Einzigartigkeit" des Phänomens viel eher auf.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> inwiefern in Fall (1) das nicht-negierende "nicht" bei einem anderen Verneinungselement


Verstehe ich nicht, sorry. Beziehst du dich auf diese (1)?



Kajjo said:


> (1) Echte doppelte Verneinung = Verstärkung
> _Dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet
> We don't need no education._


Da haben doch beide "nicht" eine negierende Wirkung und verstärken sich gegenseitig. 



elroy said:


> um ein Verneinungselement handelt, das keine verneinende Funktion erfüllt


Genau das verstehe ich daher nicht. Bei echten doppelten Verneinungen a la (1) erfüllen beide Elemente eine negierende Funktion. Bei Fall (2) ist das eine "nicht" nur Modalpartikel.



> (2) Ich weiß nicht, ob er (nicht) geschickter ist, als wir denken.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> aber vielleicht fällt in dem Fall gerade jemandem, deren Muttersprache so etwas überhaupt nicht erlaubt, die "Einzigartigkeit" des Phänomens viel eher auf.


Das mag so sein, ja.

Meine Perspektive ist einfach eine andere: Ich frage mich (tatsächlich!), wie es dazu kommt, dass ausgerechnet negierende oder kontrastierende Elemente wie "nicht / doch" im Deutschen zur empathischen Verstärkung und manchmal sogar als fast neutrale Füllwörter verwendet werden. Mir ist die Analyse von den unzähligen deutschen Füllwörtern ohnehin noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Ohne die Füllwörter wirken fast alle Sätze drastisch weniger idiomatisch und geradezu künstlich, aber eine klare Bedeutung oder Funktion kann man sehr vielen Füllwörtern dennoch nicht zuweisen. Sie bereichern einen Satz um schwer zu fassende Konnotationen, um Kontraste, Sichtweisen, Emotionen.

Für mich liegt definitionsgemäß eine doppelte Verneinung genau und nur dann vor, wenn die standardsprachliche Logik "minus mal minus macht plus" nicht angewendet wird, sondern sich die beiden Negierungen nur verstärken gemäß "minus plus minus = 2 minus". Für alle anderen Fälle mehrfachen Auftretens von Negierungen müssten wir einen anderen Ausdruck finden.

Klare Begriffe für klare Gedanken!


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Es beweist, dass es im Französischen vorkommt, dass ein Wort, das etymologisch/historisch eine Verneinungsfunktion hat/hatte, diese in bestimmten Fällen nicht mehr hat. Darum geht's ja in diesem Thread!


Wie schon gesagt, ich habe die Diskussion nicht verfolgt (weil ich ihr von Anfang an kein Interesse abgewinnen konnte).

Erst auf deine Frage hin


elroy said:


> Die Struktur ist ihrem Gegenstück in den romanischen Sprachen, *bei denen man hier wahrscheinlich nicht von Modalpartikeln sprechen könnte*, verdammt ähnlich.
> FR: _Nous n'arriverons pas à la convaincre jusqu'à ce que nous n'ayons présenté un contre-argument clair. _* (@JClaudeK, bitte prüfen!)


bin ich hier eingestiegen.


elroy said:


> Ein tolles Eigentor.


Findest du?
Die Aussagen in  dem von mir zitierten Artikel zum "_ne_ explétif"
_



*it has no negative value in and of itself. .... it does not make the subordinate clause negative (negated).*

Click to expand...

_lässt doch auf ein partikelartiges "ne" schließen, findest du nicht?



elroy said:


> Natürlich ohne Negation. Hat hier etwa jemand angedeutet, der zweite Satz könnte richtig sein?


*Du* hast angedeutet, dass "ne" mehr als nur ein Modalpartikel  sein könnte, also sozusagen eine unvollständige Negation, deshalb habe ich das "pas" hinzugefügt, um zu zeigen, dass eine ("vollständige") Neagtion absolut falsch wäre.


elroy said:


> Aber der erste würde auch mit einem _ne explétif _funktionieren, oder?


Ja, aber das ist eine pure Stilfrage (siehe oben), mehr nicht.

Das war mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Faden. (Tout ça ne me passionne pas outre mesure !)


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Beziehst du dich auf diese (1)?


 Sorry, ich meinte (2). Ich korrigiere:

Mit Hinblick auf dieses Thema wäre es höchstinteressant herauszufinden, inwiefern in Fall (2) das nicht-negierende "nicht" bei einem anderen Verneinungselement (mit echter verneinenden Funktion) mit größer Wahrscheinlichkeit vorkommt als bei Sätzen, in denen ein anderes Verneinungselement fehlt. Wenn die Kombination aus zwei Verneinungselementen signifikant häufiger vorkommt als nur das nicht-negierende "nicht" alleine, dann besteht eine gewisse Korrelation und der Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" wäre vielleicht gar nicht so ungeeignet. 


Kajjo said:


> Bei echten doppelten Verneinungen a la (1) erfüllen beide Elemente eine negierende Funktion.


 Das sehe ich eben nicht so.

_Dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet_

"Kein" erfüllt eine negierende Funktion, aber welche negierende Funktion soll nun das "nicht" erfüllen? Ich analysiere das "nicht" _nur_ als verstärkendes Mittel. Der Satz wäre genauso richtig ohne das "nicht" und würde denselben Kerninhalt ausdrücken, nur halt ohne Betonung. Man könnte den Satz vielleicht umschreiben als

_Dem sonst __überhaupt/gar_ _kein__ Licht gleichet _


JClaudeK said:


> lässt doch auf ein partikelartiges "ne" schließen, findest du nicht?


 Es ist zweifellos eine Partikel, aber keine *Modal*partikel, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet:

Natürlich ist es in dem Fall so, dass "nicht" weggelassen werden könnte.
"K" +"ein"->kein negiert "Licht", "nicht" negiert "gleichet".

Wir haben die komplementären Formen:


Dem sonst (-)ein jegliches Licht nicht gleichet. Siehe auch #110.
(Das Gegenteil von "kein" ist hier nicht "ein" sondern "ein jegliches", das gilt aber nicht allgemein, sondern im Kontext.)


Dem sonst kein Licht _(leer) _gleichet.
Beide werden zu einem "Koffersatz" zusammengefügt. (Ähnlich "Kofferwörtern").

_Nicht_ und _kein_ haben bei der Negation unterschiedlichen Charakter.

Nur so könnte man "nicht" als Negation im klassisch-logischen Sinn deklarieren. Da das dann nicht zutrifft, muss man sich eine andere Definition also als Nichtnegation=Modalpartikel ausdenken.

Es gibt aber auch andere Logiken, in denen es ein zulässiger Satz ist, in dem sich die beiden Negationen symmetrisch verstärken. (Ich denke, der symmetrische Aufbau ist bei diesen Konstruktionen wesentlich.
_Kein - ein_ verhält sich symmetrisch zu _nicht -_ _leer._

PS: Ich selbst empfinde den Satz beim Hören als symmetrisch, das heißt zwei sich gegenseitig verstärkende Negationen. Nur wenn ich es nach der klassischen Aussagen- und Prädikatenlogik analysiere, wird das unmöglich. Wenn ich es nach "parakonsistenten" Logiken analysiere, entfallen die Probleme.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> _Kein - ein_ verhält sich symmetrisch zu _nicht -_ _leer._


 Das verstehe ich nicht. Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## Hutschi

"Kein" entspricht "nicht" und "ein" entspricht einer leeren Zeichenkette.

Das Gegenteil von _kein_ in einem Satz ist _ein (jegliches)_.
Das Gegenteil von nicht in einem Satz wäre eventuell _nicht nicht _(nach klassischer Logik entspricht das aber einer leeren Zeichenkette, es hebt sich auf.)

Damit ist "kein", "ein" symmetrisch zu "nicht", ""


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Mit Hinblick auf dieses Thema wäre es höchstinteressant herauszufinden, inwiefern in Fall (2) das nicht-negierende "nicht" bei einem anderen Verneinungselement (mit echter verneinenden Funktion) mit größer Wahrscheinlichkeit vorkommt als bei Sätzen, in denen ein anderes Verneinungselement fehlt.


Interessant, aber nicht wirklich aufschlussreich. Dass bestimmte Füllwörter öfter bei anderen stehen, sagt nichts darüber aus, dass ein Füllwort wie "nicht" als doppelte Verneinung zu interpretieren wäre. Selbstverständlich häufen sich bestimmte Füllwörter bei bestimmten Kategorien von Aussagen und Konnotationen. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn zweifelnde, negierende Aussagen öfter von einem zweiten "nicht", "doch" oder "also" gefolgt wären.

Anderer Ansatz: Besteht denn überhaupt ein großer Unterschied zwischen folgenden Fällen oder vielleicht nicht? Mir scheint, dass viele Verwendungen von einem zweiten "nicht" im Nebensatz durchaus eine enge Verwandschaft mit rhetorischen Fragen haben.

Typ (2) "Modalpartikel"

_Ich frage mich, ob es nicht geschickter wäre, ihn vorher zu fragen. <positiver Hauptsatz>
Ich weiß nicht, ob er nicht doch geschickter ist, als wir denken. <negierter Hauptsatz>_

Typ (3) "rhetorische Frage"

_Ist das nicht wundervoll?
War das nicht deine Idee?
_
Im Vergleich dazu analoge rhetorische Fragen, also (2) wie (3) gebaut:
_
Wäre es nicht geschickter (, ihn vorher zu fragen)?
Ist er nicht doch geschickter(, als wir dachten)?
_
Wie analysieren wir denn das "nicht" in solchen rhetorischen Fragen?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "Kein" erfüllt eine negierende Funktion, aber welche negierende Funktion soll nun das "nicht" erfüllen?


Selbstverständlich erfüllen beide Negierungen hier eine gleichwertige Funktion.

_Dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet
Dem sonst kein Licht gleichet.
Dem sonst nicht gleichet irgendein Licht._

Beide Versionen sind gleichwertig. Beide Verneinungen können für sich genommen alleine arbeiten.

_kein:Licht
nicht:gleichet_

Ich kann nicht erkennen, inwiefern das eine wichtiger als das andere wäre, oder warum du eines als Negation und das andere als funktionslos einstufst. Beide "nicht" verstärken sich gegenseitig.


elroy said:


> _Dem sonst __überhaupt/gar_ _kein__ Licht gleichet _


Unstrittig. Das ist natürlich die korrekte standardsprachliche Version.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Typ (2) "Modalpartikel"
> 
> _Ich frage mich, ob es nicht geschickter wäre, ihn vorher zu fragen. <positiver Hauptsatz>
> Ich weiß nicht, ob er nicht doch geschickter ist, als wir denken. <negierter Hauptsatz>_
> 
> Typ (3) "rhetorische Frage"
> 
> _Ist das nicht wundervoll?
> War das nicht deine Idee?
> _
> im Vergleich dazu analog zu (2):
> _
> Wäre es nicht geschickter (, ihn vorher zu fragen)?
> Ist er nicht doch geschickter(, als wir dachten)?_


 Dieser Fall unterscheidet sich aber wesentlich vom "bis"-Fall. Hier leitet sich das "nicht" unter (2) offenbar vom "nicht" unter (3) ab, das, wie Du sagst, eine rhetorische Funktion erfüllt. Anders ist es mit "bis" ("bis wir (nicht) ein Argument vorgelegt haben"). Wo kommt denn dieses "nicht" her? Es hat nicht dieselbe Funktion wie das andere "nicht".


Kajjo said:


> Ich kann nicht erkennen, inwiefern das eine wichtiger als das andere wäre oder warum du eines als Negation und das andere als funktionslos einstufst.


 Such Dir einfach aus, welches Verneinung ausdrückt und welches Verstärkung. Hauptsache haben wir keine _zwei_ Verneinungen, wie etwa bei "Er hat nie keinen Stift dabei" (mit der Bedeutung "Er hat immer einen Stift dabei").

Würdest Du denn sagen, dass in "Dem sonst überhaupt kein Licht gleichet" "überhaupt" eine negierende Funkion hat? Ich sehe da zu "Dem sonst kein Licht nicht gleichet" keinen wesentlichen Unterschied, was jeweils die Funktion des roten Wortes anbelangt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> _Dem sonst nicht gleichet irgendein Licht._
> 
> Beide Versionen sind gleichwertig. Beide Verneinungen können für sich genommen alleine arbeiten.


Synchron hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Diachron ist es, wie beschrieben, ist es etwas asymmetrisch. _Nicht_ verstärkt _kein_ aber nicht umgekehrt. Mittelhochdeutsch wäre _niht gelîchet_ falsch. Es müsste _ne gelîchet_ heißen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Such Dir einfach aus, welches Verneinung ausdrückt und welches Verstärkung.


Warum? Es können sich doch zwei Verneinungen gegenseitig verstärken, ohne dass die Funktionen klar aufgeteilt sein müssen. So habe ich doppelte Verneinungen auch immer interpretiert. Es heißt ja auch doppelte Verneinung, weil beide Elemente verneinen -- obwohl nur eine Verneinung nötig wäre.



elroy said:


> Würdest Du denn sagen, dass in "Dem sonst überhaupt kein Licht gleichet" "überhaupt" eine negierende Funkion hat?


Bei der standardsprachlichen Version sind die Funktionen tatsächlich aufgeteilt: Nur ein Element verneint, das andere verstärkt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> ("bis wir (nicht) ein Argument vorgelegt haben"). Wo kommt denn dieses "nicht" her?


Ich kann dazu nichts sagen. Für mich ist diese Verwendung von "bis" falsch und nicht idiomatisch.

Die korrekte Version lautet "...solange wir nicht ...vorgelegt haben." und da ist das "nicht" natürlich wirklich negierend. Vielleicht sollten wir für diese Diskussion zu vollständigen und standardsprachlichen Sätzen übergehen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Warum? Es können sich doch zwei Verneinungen gegenseitig verstärken, ohne dass die Funktionen klar aufgeteilt sein müssen.


Im allgemeinen schon. Konkret im Deutschen eher nicht. Ich will zwar nicht behaupten, in ihnen Muttersprachlerintuition zu haben aber zumindest zwei Dialektgruppen, in denen diese Syntax noch produktiv ist, kenne ich doch recht gut (Südhessisch und Mittelbairisch) und in beiden ist es m.E. ganz klar, wer wen hier verstärkt und die Funktionen sind nicht ohne weiteres austauschbar.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Ich kann dazu nichts sagen. Für mich ist diese Verwendung von "bis" falsch und nicht idiomatisch.


  Das ist doch im wesentlichen einfach nur der zweite Teil des Satzes, den Du in #55 gutgeheißen hast. Ich habe nur der Kürze halber "ein klares Gegenargument" auf "ein Argument" verkürzt. Das ändert aber doch nichts an der Richtigkeit des Satzes? 

Wie auch immer, hier nochmal der vollständige Satz: 

_Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir (nicht) ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben._


----------



## elroy

@Kajjo (bzw. jeder, der sich melden möchte):

Um nochmal die Frage klar zu stellen:

(1)_ Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben._
(2) _Ich frage mich, ob es nicht geschickter wäre, ihn vorher zu fragen._

Empfindest Du / Empfindet Ihr einen Unterschied zwischen (1) und (2) in der Funktion von "nicht"?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich empfinde keinen Unterschied zwischen dem letzten "nicht" in (1) und dem "nicht" in (2).

Beim ersten "nicht" in (1) schwingt im Hintergrund ein (doch) mit, das aber vom Kontext abhängt.
Wenn eine Ablehnung zu erwarten ist, würde ein (doch) mitschwingen, das gegebenenfalls auch ausgesprochen wird. _Ich frage mich, ob wir es nicht doch schaffen, ..._
Wenn es um erste Überlegungen geht, schwingt das "doch" eher nicht mit.


----------



## bearded

Meine Meinung ('for what it's worth'):
Im ersten Satz ist das 2. 'nicht' nur deshalb da, weil 'bis' als äquivalent zu einem 'solange' empfunden wird. Der Satz würde auch ohne 'nicht' durchaus funktionieren und wäre sogar korrekter. Es handelt sich um ein pleonastisches 'nicht'.
Im zweiten Satz gehört das 'nicht' zu einer rhetorischen indirekten Frage (der Hintergedanke ist ''doch, es wäre geschickter''), und ohne das 'nicht' hätte der Satz nicht denselben rhetorischen 'Geschmack'.  Aus diesem Grund halte ich das 'nicht' im 2.Satz für notwendig - nahezu unentbehrlich, wenn man diese Bedeutung beibehalten will: der Hintergedanke wäre ohne das 'nicht'  nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## elroy

Danke für die Antworten, aber ich stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. 


Hutschi said:


> Beim ersten "nicht" in (1) schwingt im Hintergrund ein (doch) mit


 Wie meinst Du das? 


Hutschi said:


> Wenn eine Ablehnung zu erwarten ist, würde ein (doch) mitschwingen, das gegebenenfalls auch ausgesprochen wird. _Ich frage mich, ob wir es nicht doch schaffen, .._


 Das ist aber nicht das "nicht", um das es hier geht. 





bearded said:


> weil es als äquivalent zu einem 'solange' empfunden wird


 Darf ich Dich fragen, wie Du darauf kommst? Meines Wissens ist "solange" nicht eine der Bedeutungen von "bis". Diese Analyse kommt mir erst mal befremdlich vor...


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Darf ich Dich fragen, wie Du darauf kommst?


Erstens aufgrund der  Analogie zum Gebrauch von 'solange': Solange du mir das nicht befiehlst, tue ich es nicht / Bis du es mir nicht befiehlst, tue ich es nicht.
Andere haben 'bevor' erwähnt, aber mMn ist 'solange' mit diesem 'bis' näher verwandt.
Und zweitens, weil ich an andere Sprachen denke, wo die 'Verwirrung' zwischen den beiden Konjunktionen normal/alltäglich vorkommt:
Fr. Jusqu'à ce que tu ne me commandes / tant que tu ne le commandes / Ital. Finché (bedeutet sowohl bis wie auch solange) tu non me lo ordini..
Engl. (vielleicht?) I wont' do that until/as long as you don't order it.
Klar ist 'solange' nicht eine der Bedeutungen von 'bis', aber eines ist die Grammatik und was Anderes das (allgemeine) Sprachempfinden. Und wir reden hier von einem 'nicht ganz korrekten' Sprachgebrauch (pleonastischem 'nicht'), wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Andere haben 'bevor' erwähnt, aber mMn ist 'solange' mit diesem 'nicht' näher verwandt.


 Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass man "bis" durch "bevor" ersetzen kann, ohne dadurch die Polarität umkehren zu müssen, um dieselbe Bedeutung beizubehalten (von dieser besonderen Verwendung von "nicht" abgesehen). Das geht mit "solange" nicht, denn "solange" stellt in dem Sinne sogar das Gegenteil von "bis" dar. 


bearded said:


> Engl. (vielleicht?) I wont' do that until/as long as you don't order it.


 Nein, eben nicht:

_I won't do that until you order it.
I won't do that before you order it.
I won't do that as long as you haven't ordered it._

Die drei Sätze sind miteinander kompatibel. Sobald man in irgendeinem Satz die Polarität umkehrt (d.h. positiv in negativ ändert oder umgekehrt), kommt es zu einer hundertprozentigen Gegensätzlichkeit.  

Wir wissen, dass hier ausnahmsweise ein "nicht" mit "bis" verwendet werden kann, ohne die Grundbedeutung zu ändern. In dem Fall wird der _bis_-Satz von der Bedeutung her identisch zu einem _solange_-Satz. Aber an sich lässt das nicht unbedingt schließen, dass dem eine Analogie zu _solange_ zugrundeliegt, gerade wenn man die Tatsache bedenkt, dass _bis_ und _sonst_ sonst gar keine Gemeinsamkeiten aufweisen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> (1)_ Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben._
> (2) _Ich frage mich, ob es nicht geschickter wäre, ihn vorher zu fragen._
> 
> Empfindest Du / Empfindet Ihr einen Unterschied zwischen (1) und (2) in der Funktion von "nicht"?


Ja, da besteht ein deutlicher Unterschied und ich stimme @bearded zu.



bearded said:


> Im zweiten Satz gehört das 'nicht' zu einer rhetorischen indirekten Frage


Als ganz sicher (und hoffentlich unstrittig?) empfinde ich, dass in (2) eine verkappte rhetorische Frage das "nicht" rechtfertigt, analog dem alten Beispiel "_Ist das nicht wundervoll?"._

_(2a)_ _Ich frage mich, ob es nicht geschickter wäre, ihn vorher zu fragen.
(2b) Wäre es nicht geschickter, ihn vorher zu fragen?
(2c) Es wäre geschickter, ihn vorher zu fragen, oder?
_


bearded said:


> Im ersten Satz ist das 2. 'nicht' nur deshalb da, weil 'bis' als äquivalent zu einem 'solange' empfunden wird. [...]



_(1a) Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir (nicht) ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben.
(1b) Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, solange wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben.
(1c) Wir werden es solange nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir (nicht) ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben.
_
Ich empfinde (1a) mit "bis" immer noch als wenig idiomatisch, aber es mag eine erlaubte und etablierte Verwendung eines "bis" im Sinne eines "solange" sein. Ich würde das selbst wohl aber kaum so formulieren. Wenn Berndf es für idiomatisch hält, dann glaube ich ihm mal, dass es Regionen gibt, in denen das völlig normal ist. Vielleicht ist (1a) aber auch nur eine Kurzfassung für (1c)?

Interessant ist, dass das "nicht" in (1a) entbehrlich erscheint (da müsste mal jemand was zu sagen, der 1a idiomatisch findet), während es in (1b) obligatorisch ist.

Ich selbst würde als natürlicher empfinden, die Zeitform anzupassen. Nur dann ist "bis" logisch sinnvoll und für mich idiomatisch:

_(1d) Wir werden es solange nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegen können._



elroy said:


> _(3a) I won't do that until you order it.
> (3b) I won't do that as long as you haven't ordered it._


Der Vergleich mit den englischen Versionen ergibt letztlich die gleiche Lage: In (3b) ist das "nicht" obligatorisch und kann nicht eingespart werden. Es ist hier eine echte Negation -- und zwar eindeutig keine doppelte Verneinung, sondern eine ganz normale Parallelität zwischen den beiden Teilsätzen: "Solange nicht A ist auch nicht B" im mathematisch-logisch korrekten Sinne.

_(3a) I won't do that until you order it.
= Ich werde es nicht machen, bis/bevor du es befiehlst._


----------



## elroy

@Kajjo, hast Du Dich denn verschrieben, als Du in #55 den Satz 1a mit "bis" als "in Ordnung" bewertet hast, oder habe ich Dich da missverstanden? 


Kajjo said:


> Der Vergleich mit den englischen Versionen ergibt letztlich die gleiche Lage: In (3b) ist das "nicht" obligatorisch und kann nicht eingespart werden.


 Ja, aber der interessante Unterschied ist, dass in der englischen Version von 3a "not" überhaupt nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> hast Du Dich denn verschrieben, als Du in #55 den Satz 1a mit "bis" als "in Ordnung" bewertet hast,





Kajjo said:


> Das ist in Ordnung. Das "nicht" ist hier flavour-particle.


Ja, ich schwanke stark bei diesem Satz. Er klingt nicht völlig falsch und erheblich besser als die Sätze, die wir vor #55 betrachtet haben, aber spontan gelesen stößt er mir doch immer wieder auf. Ich selbst würde das niemals so formulieren. Das Verb des Nebensatzes passt einfach nicht gut. Im Vergleich zu (1d) hat (1a) keine Chance.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ja, aber der interessante Unterschied ist, dass in der englischen Version von 3a "not" überhaupt nicht in Frage kommt.


...was ja dafür spricht, dass es auch im Deutschen eine Modalpartikel ist und keine echte Negation.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> dass es auch im Deutschen eine Modalpartikel ist und keine echte Negation.


 Dass es keine echte Negation, hat ja bisher keiner bestritten. Dafür hätte sich ja der Vergleich mit dem Englischen erübrigt.

Nachgehen wollte ich nur der Frage, _was genau es ist _und warum es dort stehen kann. Der Modalpartikelansatz ist natürlich interessant und hat etwas an sich, aber es ist auch interessant, dass das "nicht" in (1a) und in den (2)-Sätzen jeweils eine andere Funktion hat.

Wir haben also mindestens drei Arten von "nicht":

echte Negation
rhetorisch (2-Sätze)
Modalpartikel?? (1a) - _aber was drückt es denn aus bzw. welche Funktion hat es??_



Kajjo said:


> Mir ist die Analyse von den unzähligen deutschen Füllwörtern ohnehin noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Ohne die Füllwörter wirken fast alle Sätze drastisch weniger idiomatisch und geradezu künstlich, aber eine klare Bedeutung oder Funktion kann man sehr vielen Füllwörtern dennoch nicht zuweisen.


 Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich kein Muttersprachler bin und das alles lernen musste, aber mir fällt keine Modalpartikel ein, deren Funktion ich nicht auf irgendeine Art und Weise erklären kann oder zumindest innerlich verstehe, auch wenn mir keine klaren Worte dafür einfielen. 

Könntest Du versuchen, zu erklären, welchen Beigeschmack das "nicht" in diesem Fall gibt?


----------



## Kajjo

Wir müssen uns mal eine Reihe von Sätzen mit Modal-"nicht" ausdenken... habe jetzt aber gerade keine Zeit mehr. 

Ich weise noch einmal darauf hin, dass ein Modal-"nicht" nicht deutlich betont ausgesprochen werden kann, ohne den (positiven) Sinn zu verkehren. Ein  echtes Negations-"nicht" kann dagegen betont gesprochen werden und der Sinn bleibt negiert.

Echte Negationen können zudem ersetzt werden, z.B. "solange wir nicht neue Argumente haben" > "solange wir keine neuen Argumente haben". 

_Ich werde es nicht machen, bis/bevor du es befiehlst._
_Ich werde es nicht machen, bis/bevor du es nicht befiehlst. <keine Betonung möglich>

_


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> ↑
> 
> 
> 
> Beim ersten "nicht" in (1) schwingt im Hintergrund ein (doch) mit
> 
> 
> 
> Wie meinst Du das?
Click to expand...

 
Ich hatte es oben eigentlich geklärt, dachte ich. Hier noch etwas genauer.
Kontext:
A: Ihr schafft das nicht.
B: Ich frage mich, ob wir es nicht schaffen. = Ich frage mich, ob wir es nicht doch schaffen.

A: Ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr es schafft.
B: Ich frage mich, ob wir es nicht schaffen. = Ich frage mich, ob wir es nicht doch schaffen.

Anderer Kontext:

A: Ihr schafft das/Wir schaffen das.
B: Ich weiß nicht, ob wir es schaffen. (Hier schwingt kein "doch" mit.)

In den ersten beiden Fällen hat es die Funktion des Widerspruchs zum Statement von A, kombiniert mit der Funktion des Zweifels, im letzten die Funktion des Zweifels.


----------



## elroy

In #123 hattest Du Dich aber auf Satz 1 in #121 bezogen:

(1)_ Wir werden es nicht schaffen, sie zu überzeugen, bis wir nicht ein klares Gegenargument vorgelegt haben._

Darauf bezog mich meine Frage in #125. Inwiefern schwingt Deiner Meinung nach *hier* ein "doch" mit?

Deine letzten Beispiele stellen ein anderes "nicht" dar.


----------



## Hutschi

Du hast recht. Es war ein Schreibfehler. Es sollte heißen: "beim zweiten nicht in 1) ...".
Ich habe es dann selbst beim Nachlesen nicht bemerkt. Sehr seltsam.


----------



## elroy

Das hatte wiederum ich überlesen! Ich habe schon verstanden, dass Du Dich auf das zweite "nicht" beziehst. Meine Frage bleibt aber unverändert: Inwiefern schwingt Deiner Meinung nach beim zweiten "nicht" in (1) ein "doch" mit? Deine Beispiele in #134 beschreiben das andere "nicht", das "nicht" von Satz (2).


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Solche falschen doppelten Verneinungen kommen im Hochdeutschen nicht vor.





Hutschi said:


> Die doppelten Verneinungen kommen durchaus auch im Hochdeutschen vor, wobei das wahrscheinlich heute auf Dialektgebiete in hochdeutscher Umgangssprache beschränkt ist.





elroy said:


> Aus der Diskussion scheint sich zu erschließen, dass sie veraltet oder dialektal ist. Wäre das eine zulässige Schlussfolgerung?
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja.
Click to expand...

Hmm .....


Aus der Zeitung (also eindeutig Hochdeutsch): 


> Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht fällt die Frau in die Kategorie der misstrauischen Ungeimpften. Offensichtlich zählt sie nicht zu den Sorglosen, die auch nach fast zwei Jahren Pandemie nicht glauben, Corona könne ihnen nichts anhaben.


Für mich ist das 2. "nicht" fehl am Platze/ ein Fehler / (ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler?):  
Richtig wäre: 


> Offensichtlich zählt sie nicht zu den Sorglosen, die auch nach fast zwei Jahren Pandemie nicht glauben, Corona könne ihnen nichts anhaben.


----------



## Frieder

Das halte ich tatsächlich für einen Flüchtigkeitsfehler. Vielleicht sollte das von dir durchgestrichene _nicht_ eher _noch _heißen. Oder: Satz angefangen und falsch abgebogen .


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich ist das 2. "nicht" fehl am Platze/ ein Fehler / (ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler?):


Ja, das ist einfach ein Fehler. Das hat eigentlich nichts mit doppelter Verneinung zu tun, sondern der Autor hat seinen eigenen Satz nicht mehr überblickt. Kommt halt vor. 

Frieders Vorschlag, dass "noch" passen würde, finde ich gut. Vielleicht echt nur ein Tippfehler?


----------

